# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  सिंहासन बत्तीसी

## Nisha.Patel

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी – आरम्भ*





प्राचीन काल की बात है। उस काल में उज्जयिनी (उज्जैन) नगरी में भोज नाम  का एक दानी और धर्मात्मा राजा राज्य करता था। राजा भोज के राज्य में शेर और  बकरी एक घाट पानी पिया करते थे, प्रजा हर प्रकार से सुखी थी। राजा न्याय  ऐसा करता कि दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी हो जाये।


उज्जयिनी नगरी के समीप ही एक खेत था। खेत के मालिक खेत में साग-भाजियां  लगाया करता था। खेत में फसल अच्छी हुआ करती थी किन्तु खेत के बीचो-बीच में  पौधे लगाने पर भी नही उगते थे। इसी कारण से खेत के मालिक ने वहाँ पर रखवाली  के लिये एक मचान बना रखा था। जब भी वह उस मचान पर चढ़ा करता था, उसके मुख  से यही निकला करता था कि ‘तत्काल राजा भोज को पकड़ लाओं, मैं उसे दण्ड  दूँगा।’


राजा भोज तक भी इस बात की चर्चा पहुँची और वे सारी बातों को स्वयं देखने  के लिये उस खेत तक आये। सब कुछ देख लेने के बाद उन्ह इस बात के रहस्य को  जानने का कुतूहल हुआ और उन्होंने अपने राज्य के समस्त ज्योतिषियों और  पंडितों को एकत्रित किया। ज्योतिषियों और पंडितों ने गणना करके बताया कि उस  मचान के नीचे धन छिपा है। राजा ने तत्काल उस जगह को खुदवाने की आज्ञा दी।


खोदने पर उस स्थान के नीचे से एक अद्वितीय सिंहासन निकला जिसमें  भाँति-भाँति के रत्न जड़े थे और उसकी चमक से आँखें चौंधिया जाती थीं।  सिंहासन के चारों ओर आठ-आठ पुतलियां बनी थीं जिनके हाथ में कमल का एक-एक  फूल था। ऐसा लगता था मानो वे पुतलियां अभी बोल उठेंगीं।


ज्योतिषियों और पण्डितों से मुहूर्त निकलवा कर राजा भोज उस सिंहासन पर  आरूढ़ होने के लिये तत्पर हुये। जैसे ही उन्होंने अपना दाहिना पैर बढ़ाकर  सिंहासन पर रखना चाहा कि सारी की सारी पुतलियां खिलखिला कर हंस पड़ी। वहाँ  उपस्थित लोगों को बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ कि ये बेजान पुतलियां कैसें हंस रही  हैं। राजा ने अपना पैर वापस खींच कर पुतलियों से कहा, “ओ पुतलियों ! सच-सच  बताओं कि तुम क्यों हंसी?”


इस पर पहली पुतली ने कहा, “राजन्, मेरा नाम रत्नमंजरी है़। आप अत्यन्त  तेजस्वी, धर्मप्राण तथा शक्तिवान राजा है किन्तु घमण्ड करना अच्छी बात नहीं  है। जिस राजा का यह सिंहासन है, उनके यहाँ तुम जैसे तो हजारों नौकर-चाकर  थे।”


पुतली के कथन को सुनकर राजा क्रोधित स्वर में बोला, “मैं अभी इस सिहांसन को तोड़कर मिट्टी में मिला दूंगा।”


पुतली ने शांति से कहा, “महाराज ! हमारे भाग्य तो उसी दिन फूट गये जिस  दिन हम राजा विक्रमादित्य से अलग हुई। हमारे लिए उसी दिन यह सिंहासन धूल  में मिल गया था।”


राजा का का क्रोध शान्त हो गया। उन्होंने कहा, “पुतली रानी! तुम अपनी कथा साफ-साफ कहो।”


इस पर पुतली ने अपनी कथा कहना शुरू किया।.......

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी – पहली पुतली रत्नमंजरी की कथा*






 *विक्रम के जन्म तथा सिंहासन प्राप्ति*

पहली पुतली रत्नमंजरी ने राजा भोज से कहा, “सुनिये राजन्, मैं आपको  महाराज विक्रमादित्य के जन्म तथा सिंहासन प्राप्ति के विषय में बताती हूँ।


“आर्यावर्त में अम्बावती नाम का एक राज्य था जहाँ गन्धर्वसेन नामक राजा  राज्य करता था। राजा गन्धर्वसेन ने चार विवाह किये थे प्रत्येक वर्ण की  एक-एक स्त्री के साथ। उनकी ब्राह्मणी पत्नी से ब्रह्मवीत नामक पुत्र हुआ,  क्षत्राणी पत्नी से भर्तृहरि, विक्रम और शंख नामक पुत्र उत्पन्न हुये,  वैश्य पत्नी से चन्द्र नामक पुत्र उत्पन्न हुआ और शूद्र पत्नी से धन्वन्तरि  नामक पुत्र उत्पन्न हुआ।


“राजा गन्धर्वसेन ने ब्रह्मणीत को अपना दीवान बनाया किन्तु ब्रह्मणीत  सही प्रकार से अपने कर्तव्य का पालन नहीं कर सका और उसने राज्य से पलायन कर  लिया। कुछ काल के बाद वह धारानगरी पहुँचा और वहाँ के राज दरबार में उसने  उच्च पद भी प्राप्त कर लिया। अच्छी प्रकार से दबदबा जमा लेने के बाद उसने  वहाँ के राजा का वध कर दिया और स्वयं को उसने राजा घोषित कर दिया। अनेकों  वर्षों के बाद वह उज्जयिनी (उज्जैन) वापस लौटा किन्तु वापस लौटते ही काल ने  उसे ग्रस लिया और उसकी मृत्यु हो गई।


“क्षत्राणी रानी के तीन पुत्रों, भर्तृहरि, विक्रम और शंख, में भर्तृहरि  और विक्रम अत्यन्त योग्य थे किन्तु भर्तृहरि की रुचि ज्ञानार्जन में अधिक  होने के कारण उन्हें राज-पाट का जरा भी लोभ न था। तृतीय पुत्र शंख अत्यन्त  महत्वाकांक्षी था। शंख को भय था कि उसके पिता विक्रम की योग्यता से  प्रभावित हो कर विक्रम को अपने राज्य का उत्तराधिकारी बना सकते हैं अतः  उसने एक दिन अपने सोये हुये पिता की हत्या कर दी और स्वयं राजा बन गया।


“शंख के राजा बन जाने पर उसके अन्य भाइयों को भय हुआ कि कहीं शंख उनकी  हत्या न कर दे। वे सभी छुप कर रहने लगे। शंख ने ढूँढ ढूँढ कर अपने भाइयों  को मरवा डाला किन्तु उसे भर्तृहरि और विक्रम का पता नहीं लग पाया।”


“बहुत दिनों तक पता करने पर एक दिन उसे ज्ञात हुआ कि विक्रम एक घने जंगल  में स्थित एक सरोवर के समीप कुटिया में रहता है और उसने घनघोर तपस्या कर  के स्वयं को अत्यन्त शक्तिशाली बना लिया है।


“शंख ने विक्रम की हत्या की एक योजना बनाई जिसमें उसने एक तांत्रिक को  अपनी सहायता के लिये सम्मिलित कर लिया। योजना के अनुसार तांत्रिक विक्रम से  मिला और उन्हें अपने साथ भगवती मंदिर जा कर पूजा करने के लिये तैयार कर  लिया। योजना यह थी कि मन्दिर में ज्योंही विक्रम देवी के समक्ष प्रणाम करने  के लिये झुकता त्योंहीं वहाँ छुपा हुआ शंख उसके सिर को तलवार से काट  डालता। विक्रम को योजना की भनक लग चुकी थी विक्रम पूरी तैयारी के साथ  तांत्रिक को साथ लेकर निश्चित दिन में देवी मन्दिर पहुँचे। तांत्रिक ने  विक्रम से देवी के समक्ष झुक कर प्रणाम करने के लिये कहा। जवाब में विक्रम  ने कहा कि वे क्षत्रिय पुत्र होने के कारण आज तक किसी के समक्ष झुके नहीं  हैं और उन्हें झुकना नहीं आता तुम मुझे यह बता दो कि कैसे झुका जाता है।  तांत्रिक विक्रम को झुकना सिखाने के लिये देवी माता के समक्ष झुका।  तांत्रिक के झुकते ही विक्रम ने वह संकेत कर दिया जो कि विक्रम के झुकने पर  तांत्रिक को करना था। संकेत शब्द सुनकर वहाँ छुपे हुये शंख ने तांत्रिक को  विक्रम समझ कर तलवार के एक ही वार से उसका सिर धड़ से अलग कर दिया। इस  प्रकार से विक्रम ने शंख के हाथों ही तांत्रिक का वध करवा दिया। तांत्रिक  के मरते ही विक्रम ने शंख के हाथों से उसकी तलवार छीन ली और शंख पर ऐसा वार  किया कि एक ही बार में शंख का सिर भी उसके धड़ से अलग हो गया और उसके  प्राण-पखेरू उड़ गये।


“उज्जयिनी के प्रजाजन विक्रम को पहले ही बहुत चाहते थे, अब उनका  राज्यारोहण होना था। ज्योतिषियों के अनुसार राजतिलक का मुहूर्त कुछ काल के  बाद आना था। इसी बीच एक दिन विक्रम आखेट के लिये वन में गये। एक मृग का  पीछा करते करते वे अपने साथियों से अलग होकर वन में बहुत दूर निकल गये। उस  गहन वन में उन्हें एक भव्य भवन दृष्टिगत हुआ और वे वहाँ चले गये। उस भवन  में महाप्रतापी राजा बाहुबल के दीवान तूतवरण निवास करते थे। तूतवरण ने  विक्रम को बताया कि यदि राजा बाहुबल अपने हाथों से विक्रम का राजतिलक करें  तो विक्रम बड़े ही यशस्वी सम्राट बन सकते हैं। तूतवरण विक्रम को साथ लेकर  महाराज बाहुबल के पास गये। महाराज बाहुबल विक्रम की योग्यता से इतने अधिक  प्रभावित हुये कि न केवल उन्होंने अपने हाथों से विक्रम का राजतिलक ही किया  बल्कि भगवान शिव के द्वारा प्रदत्त 32 पुतलियों वाला अपना स्वर्ण सिंहासन  भी उन्हें प्रदान कर दिया। कालान्तर में विक्रम महाप्रतापी चक्रवर्ती  सम्राट बन गये।”


इतनी कथा सुना कर पहली पुतली रत्नमंजरी बोली, “हे राजन्, यदि तुम स्वयं  में विक्रम जैसी योग्यताएँ उत्पन्न कर लोगे तभी तुम इस सिंहासन पर बैठने के  अधिकारी हो पाओगे।” इतना कह कर पुतली शान्त हो गई।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी – दूसरी पुतली चित्रलेखा की कथा*


 *बेतालों की प्राप्ति*



दूसरे दिन राजा भोज सिंहासन पर आरूढ होने के लिये दल-बल के साथ पहुँचा।  ज्योंही राजा भोज ने सिंहासन पर बैठने के इरादे से अपना दाहिना पैर बढाया  कि दूसरी पुतली बोल उठी, “नहीं राजन्! आप इस सिहांसन पर आरूढ नहीं हो सकते।  यद्यपि आप महावीर, महादानी और न्यायप्रिय है किन्तु इस सिंहासन पर केवल  वही बैठ सकता है जिसमें परमप्रातापी चक्रवर्ती सम्राट विक्रमादित्य के समान  गुण और योग्यतायें हो। आपको महाराज विक्रमादित्य के गुणों और योग्यताओं का  आभास दिलाने के लिये मैं, दूसरी पुतली चित्रलेखा, उनकी एक कथा सुनाती  हूँ।”


दूसरी पुतली चित्रलेखा की बात सुनकर राजा भोज ने पैर वापस खीच लिया और उसकी कथा को सुनने की इच्छा व्यक्त की।
दूसरी पुतली चित्रलेखा ने कहना आरंभ किया, “हे राजन्! एक दिन महाराज  विक्रमादित्य आखेट के लिये निकले। चलते-चलते वे एक ऊँचे पहाड़ में पहुँच गये  जहाँ एक साधू तपस्या कर रहा था। यह विचार करके कि उनकी तपस्या में विघ्न  उत्पन्न न हो जायें महाराज विक्रम ने चुपचाप उन्हें नमन किया और वापस लौटने  लगे।


 उनके पीछे मुड़ते ही साधू ने उन्हें पुकारकर अपने पास बुलाया और एक फल  देकर कहा कि इस फल को जो कोई भी खायेगा वह तेजस्वी तथा यशस्वी पुत्र  प्राप्त करेगा। महाराज विक्रमादित्य ने फल को लिया और वापस चल पड़े।


“कुछ दूर जाने पर उन्हें एक महिला दृष्टिगत हुई जो कि आत्महत्या करने की  कामना से पहाड़ से छलांग लगाने ही वाली थी। महाराज विक्रमादित्य ने उस  महिला को ऐन छलांग लगाते समय थाम लिया और उसकी आत्महत्या के प्रयत्न को  निष्फल कर दिया तथा उससे आत्महत्या का कारण पूछा। महिला ने बताया कि उसके  गर्भ से केवल कन्यायें ही उत्पन्न होती है। एक भी पुत्र न होने के कारण  उसका पति नाराज होकर उसे त्रास देता है। इसी कारण दुखी होकर वह आत्महत्या  कर रही थी।


“महिला के दुखड़े को सुनकर महाराज विक्रमादित्य ने कहा कि इस फल को अपने  पति को खिला देना, तेरे पति के द्वार इस फल को खा लेने पर अवश्य ही  तुम्हारा पुत्र होगा इतना कहकर महाराज ने साधू के द्वारा दिये गये फल को  महिला को दे दिया।


“कुछ समय बीतने के पश्चात् एक दिन एक ब्राह्मण महाराज के दरबार में आया  और भेंट में एक फल दिया फल को देखकर महाराज पहचान गये कि यह वही फल है जिसे  मैनें उस महिला को दिया था। पता लगाने पर ज्ञात हुआ कि वह ब्राह्मण उस  महिला का पति नहीं था। महाराज महिला का चरित्र जानकर अत्यंत दुखी हुये।  उन्होनें उस फल को अपनी रानी को दे दिया। रानी नगर के कोतवाल से प्रेम करती  थी अतः उसने फल को कोतवाल को दे दिया। कोतवाल एक वेश्या का प्रेमी था।  उसने फल को वेश्या को दे दिया। वेश्या ने सोचा कि ये फल भला मेरे किस काम  का है। यदि राजा इसे खायेगा तो इस राज्य को तेजस्वी और यशस्वी उत्तराधिकारी  प्राप्त होगा। यह विचार करके वेश्या ने फल को राजा विक्रमादित्य को भेंट  कर दिया। उस फल को एक बार फिर से पाकर महाराज विक्रमादित्य सब कुछ समझ गये  और इस संसार के मायाजाल को देखकर उन्हें संसार से विरक्ति हो गई। वे राजपाट  छोड़कर वन में तपस्या करने चले गये।


“देवराज इन्द्र की महाराज विक्रमादित्य से मित्रता थी। अतः उन्होंने  विक्रमादित्य के राज्य की रक्षा करने के लिये एक अत्यंत शक्तिशाली देव को  भेज दिया और वह देव मुस्तैदी के साथ विक्रमादित्य के राज्य की रक्षा करने  लगा ।


“अनेक दिनों तक तपस्या करने के बाद महाराज विक्रमादित्य को अपने  प्रजाजनों के दुखी होने का आभास हुआ और वे पुनः अपने राज्य वापस लौटे।  राज्य की सीमा में पहुँचते ही इन्द्र के भेजे हुये देव ने उन्हें रोक लिया।  विक्रमादित्य के द्वारा अपना परिचय बताने पर देव ने कहा कि वे उससे युद्ध  करें क्योंकि उस देव को विक्रमादित्य के सिवा और कोई भी युद्ध में पराजित  नहीं कर सकता था। 



विक्रमादित्य से युद्ध में पराजित हो जाने पर देव ने  उन्हें उनका राज्य वापस सौंप दिया और स्वयं इन्द्रपुरी चला गया। किन्तु  इन्द्रपुरी वापस जाने के पहले देव ने विक्रमादित्य को यह बता दिया कि उनका  एक शत्रु उनके राज्य को हड़पने के लिये एक योगी बनकर तपस्या कर रहा है,  उन्हें उस योगी से सावधान रहना चाहिये।




“कुछ समय बीत जाने के बाद एक दिन महाराज विक्रमादित्य के दरबार में एक  योगी ने आकर उन्हें एक फल भेंट किया जिसे तोड़ने पर एक अमूल्य लाल निकला। उस  रत्न को महाराज को देकर योगी ने उनसे अपनी सहायता करने की प्रार्थना की।  महाराज विक्रमादित्य उनकी सहायता करने के लिये सहर्ष तैयार हो गए और उसके  साथ चल पड़े। वे दोनों श्मशान पहुँचे तो योगी ने बताया कि एक पेड़ पर बेताल  लटक रहा है और एक सिद्धि के लिए उसे बेताल की आवश्यकता है। उसने विक्रम से  अनुरोध किया कि वे बेताल को उतार कर उसके पास ले आएँ।


“महाराज विक्रम उस बेताल को अपने कंधे पर लादकर लाने का प्रयास करते थे  किन्तु बेताल धूर्तता करके उनसे छूट जाता था और वापस पेड़ पर जाकर लटक जाता  था। चौबीस बार असफल होने के बाद अंततः पच्चीसवी बार विक्रम सफल हुये।  (विक्रम और बैताल की कहानियाँ “बैताल पच्चीसी” हम बाद में इसी ब्लोग में  प्रकाशित करेंगे) विक्रम की सफलता से प्रसन्न होकर बेताल ने उन्हें बताया  कि यह योगी ही उनका शत्रु है और धोखा देकर उनका वध करने वाला है। उसने  योजना बना रखी है कि जब विक्रम देवी को प्रणाम करने के लिये सर झुकायेंगे  तो वह योगी विक्रम के सर को काटकर देवी को बलि चढायेगा जिससे कि योगी की  सिद्धि पूर्ण हो जायेगी।
बेताल की चेतावनी से सावधान होकर विक्रम बेताल को लिये हुये योगी के पास  पहुँचे तथा उनके षड़यंत्र को विफल करके स्वयं विक्रम ने उस योगी की बलि  देवी के समक्ष दे दी। बलि पाकर प्रसन्न हुई देवी ने विक्रम को दो बेताल  सेवक प्रदान किये। वे दोनो बेताल सेवक अदृश्य रूप से सदैव महाराज विक्रम के  साथ रहते थे और विक्रम के द्वारा स्मरण करते ही उपस्थित हो जाया करते थे।  देवी के आशीर्वाद और दोनों बेताल की सहायता से महाराज विक्रमादित्य अजेय हो  गये।”


इतनी कथा सुनाकर दूसरी पुतली चित्रलेखा ने राजा भोज से कहा “राजन्! यदि  तुझमे भी महाराज विक्रमादित्य के जैसे दो बेताल सेवक प्राप्त करने की  योग्यता है तो ही तू इस सिहांसन पर बैठने का अधिकारी है।”


इतना कहकर पुतली मौन हो गई और राजा भोज शर्मिंदा होकर वापस अपने कक्ष में चले आये।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

सिंहासन बत्तीसी – तीसरी पुतली चन्द्रकला की कथा 


*प्रारब्ध और पुरूषार्थ*

अगले दिन राजा भोज सिहांसन पर विराजमान होने की कामना से पुनः सिहांसन  के पास गये और उसमें आरूढ होने के लिये अपना पैर बढाया। तत्काल ही तीसरी  पुतली चंद्रकला बोल उठी, “राजन्! आप समझते क्यों नहीं कि इस सिहांसन पर  आपका अधिकार नहीं है। पहले आप महाराज विक्रमादित्य के समान गुण और  योग्यतायें प्राप्त कीजिये। उनके विषय में मैं आपको एक और कथा बताती हूं,  ध्यान से सुनिये।”


“राजा भोज ने अपना पैर वापस खींच लिया और ध्यानपूर्वक तीसरी पुतली चन्द्रकला की कथा सुनने लगे।


चन्द्रकला ने कथा आरंभ की, “हे राजन्! एक बार प्रारब्ध (भाग्य) और  पुरूषार्थ में विवाद होने लगा कि उन दोनों में बड़ा कौन है। दोनों ही स्वयं  को दूसरे से बड़ा प्रदर्शित करते थे। भाग्य का कहना था कि यदि मैं मनुष्य का  साथ न दूं तो मनुष्य कितना भी पुरूषार्थ करलें उसे वांछित वस्तु की  प्राप्ति नहीं हो सकती। इधर पुरूषार्थ का कहना था कि तुम्हारे साथ देने के  बाद भी बिना मेरे सहयोग के किसी मनुष्य को उसकी वांछित वस्तु प्राप्त नहीं  हो सकती। वे दोनों अपने इस विवाद का निर्णय करवाने के लिये देवराज इन्द्र  के पास गये। उनके विवाद का निर्णय इन्द्र को भी नहीं सूझ पाया। अंततः  देवराज ने उन दोनों को निर्णय के लिये महाराज विक्रमादित्य के पास भेज  दिया।


“महाराज विक्रमादित्य को भी उनके विवाद का निर्णय नही सूझ पाया अतः  उन्होंने अपना निर्णय छः माह बाद सुनाने कि लिये कहकर दोनों को विदा कर  दिया।


महाराज विक्रमादित्य ने किसी निर्णय की तलाश में वेश बदलकर प्रजा के बीच  घूमना आरंभ कर दिया। अनेक दिनों तक एक राज्य से दूसरे राज्य में भटकने के  बाद उन्होंने छद्म रूप में एक व्यापारी के यहाँ नौकरी कर ली। नौकरी के लिये  उनकी शर्त यह थी कि वे केवल उस काम को करेंगे जिसे कोई न कर सका हो।


कुछ दिनों के बाद महाराज विक्रमादित्य को व्यापारी के साथ व्यापार के  लिये जहाज से दूसरे देश में जाना पड़ा। मार्ग में जहाज को तूफान ने घेर  लिया। जहाज को तूफान की चपेट से बचाने के लिये एक टापू में लंगर डाल दी गई।  तूफान के शांत होने पर लंगर उठाने की कोशिश की गई किन्तु लंगर किसी से भी  नहीं उठ पाया। इस पर व्यापारी को विक्रमादित्य की याद आई और उन्हें लंगर  उठाने के लिये कहा गया। विक्रमादित्य ने लंगर को एकदम आसानी के साथ उठा  दिया। लंगर उठते ही जहाज समुद्र में तेजी के साथ चल पड़ा और विक्रमादित्य  टापू मे ही छूट गये।


अब महाराज विक्रमादित्य उस द्वीप में इधर-उधर घूमने लगे। घूमते-घूमते  उन्हें एक भव्य नगर दिखाई पड़ा। वे नगर के अंदर जाने के लिये नगर द्वार में  पहुँचे। यह देखकर उन्हें आश्चर्य हुआ कि नगर द्वार पर एक पट्टिका लगी थी  जिसमें लिखा था ‘महाराज विक्रमादित्य का नगर में स्वागत है। कृपया नगर के  भीतर पधारकर तथा राजकुमारी से विवाह करके नगरवासियों की कामना पूर्ण करें।’  महाराज ने नगर के भीतर जाकर वहाँ की अत्यंत सुंदर राजकुमारी से विवाह कर  लिया। कुछ दिनों तक वहां रहने के बाद महाराज अपने राज्य के लिये वापस चल  पड़े।


“मार्ग में महाराज विक्रमादित्य को एक सन्यासी के दर्शन हुये। उन्हें  प्रणाम करने पर सन्यासी ने आशीर्वाद स्वरूप महाराज विक्रमादित्य को एक माला  और एक छड़ी दिया। उस माला की विशेषता यह थी कि उसे पहनने वाले को कोई नहीं  देख सकता था किन्तु पहनने वाला स्वयं सबको देख सकता था और माला को पहनने  वाले का प्रत्येक कार्य सिद्ध हो जाता था। इसी प्रकार रात्रि को सोने के  पूर्व छड़ी की पूजा करके जिस किसी आभूषण की कामना की जाती थी वह छड़ी के  स्वामी को मिल जाया करता था।


“उस यात्रा के दौरान रात्रि विश्राम के लिये महाराज विक्रमादित्य को एक  उद्यान में रूकना पड़ा उस उद्यान की देखभाल एक ब्राह्मण और एक भाट किया करते  थे। वे दोनों अत्यंत निर्धन थे। उद्यान के रखरखाव के प्रति उन दोनों की  लगन तथा परिश्रम से प्रसन्न होकर महराज विक्रमादित्य ने भाट को माला और  ब्राह्मण को छड़ी दे दिया। वे दोनों निर्धन अत्यंत प्रसन्न हुये और उन्होनें  महाराज विक्रमादित्य को हृदय से आशीर्वाद दिया।


“अपने दरबार में वापस आकर महाराज ने अपना राजपाट संभाला। कुछ ही दिनों  में भाग्य और पुरूषार्थ को दी गई छः माह की अवधि पूर्ण हो गई और वे अपना  निर्णय सुनने के लिये महाराज के पास आये। महाराज विक्रमादित्य ने अपना  निर्णय सुनाने के पूर्व उन दोनों को यह पूरी कथा सुनाई और कहा कि मुझे तो  छड़ी व माला भाग्य से मिली थी किन्तु उन्हीं वस्तुओं को ब्राह्मण और भाट ने  अपने पुरूषार्थ के कारण प्राप्त किया। अतः मेरा निर्णय यह है कि तुम दोनों  में न तो कोई छोटा है और न ही कोई बड़ा। तुम दोनों एक दूसरे के पूरक हो।  महाराज का निर्णय सुनकर वे दोनों प्रसन्नतापूर्वक अपने स्थान को चले गये।”


इतनी कथा सुनाकर तीसरी पुतली चंद्रकला ने राजा भोज से कहा “राजन्! यदि  आप में भी महाराज विक्रमादित्य के जैसे दुर्लभ वस्तुओं को प्राप्त करके  उन्हें दान कर देने की योग्यता है तो ही आप इस सिहांसन पर बैठने के अधिकारी  है।”


इतना कहकर पुतली मौन हो गई और राजा भोज शर्मिंदा होकर वापस अपने कक्ष में चले आये।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी – चौथी पुतली कामकंदला की कथा*



 एक दिन राजा विक्रमादित्य के दरबार में एक ब्राह्मण ने आकर उनसे कहा,  “हे राजन्! मैं इन्द्र का दूत हूँ और आपको बतलाना चाहता हूँ कि मानसरोवर  में सूर्योदय होते ही एक खम्भा प्रकट होता है जो सूर्य के प्रकाश के फैलने  के साथ ऊपर उठता चला जाता है। जब सूर्य की गर्मी अपनी पराकाष्ठा पर पहुँच  जाती है तो वह खम्भा सूर्य को स्पर्श करता है। इसी प्रकार ज्यों-ज्यों  सूर्य की गर्मी कम होती जाती है वह खम्भा भी छोटा होता चला जाता है तथा  सूर्यास्त होते ही जल में विलीन हो जाता है। सूर्य देवता को घमण्ड है कि  समुद्र को छोड़कर पूरे ब्रह्माण्ड में कोई भी उनकी गर्मी को सहन नहीं कर  सकता। किन्तु देवराज इन्द्र जानते हैं आप मृत्युलोक के ऐसे राजा है जो  सूर्य की गर्मी की परवाह न करके उनके निकट जा सकते हैं।”


राजा विक्रमादित्य को अब सारी बात समझ में आ गई। उन्होंने सोच लिया कि  चाहे प्राण ही क्यों न चले जाएँ किन्तु वे सूर्य भगवान को समीप से जाकर  नमस्कार अवश्य ही करेंगे और देवराज के विश्वास की रक्षा करेंगे। उन्होंने  ब्राह्मण को समुचित दान-दक्षिणा देकर विदा किया तथा अपनी योजना को  कार्य-रुप देने का उपाय सोचने लगे।


दूसरे दिन प्रातःकाल होने पर वे अपना राज्य छोड़कर चल पड़े। 

एकान्त में  जाकर उन्होंने माँ काली द्वारा प्रदत्त दोनों बेतालों का स्मरण किया। दोनों  बेताल तत्क्षण उपस्थित हो गए। दोनों बेताल उन्हें मानसरोवर के तट पर लाए।  विक्रम ने मानसरोवर के किनारे पर ही रात्रि विश्राम किया और भोर होते ही उस  खम्भे के प्रकट होने की प्रतीक्षा करने लगे। सूर्य की किरणों ने ज्योंही  मानसरोवर के जल को स्पर्श किया त्योंही एक खम्भा प्रकट हुआ। विक्रम तुरन्त  तैरकर उस खम्भे तक पहुँचे और उसपर चढ़ गए। सूर्य की गर्मी बढ़ने के साथ ही वह  खम्भा बढ़ता चला गया। दोपहर आते-आते खम्भा सूर्य के एकदम समीप आ गया। उस  समय तक विक्रम का शरीर जलकर बिल्कुल राख हो गया था। सूर्य भगवान ने जब  खम्भे पर एक मानव को जला हुआ पाया तो उन्हें समझते देर नहीं लगी कि विक्रम  को छोड़कर कोई दूसरा नहीं होगा। उन्होंने भगवान इन्द्र के दावे को बिल्कुल  सच पाया।


उन्होंने अमृत की बून्दों से विक्रम को जीवित किया तथा अपने स्वर्ण  कुण्डल उतारकर उन्हें भेंट कर दिए। उन कुण्डलों की विशेषता थी कि कोई भी  इच्छित वस्तु वे कभी भी प्रदान कर देते। सूर्य देव के अस्ताचल की दिशा में  जाने के साथ ही खम्भा घटने लगा। सूर्यास्त होते ही खम्भा पूरी तरह घट गया  और विक्रम जल पर तैरकर सरोवर के किनारे आए और दोनों बेतालों का स्मरण किया।  बेताल उन्हें फिर उसी जगह लाए जहाँ से उन्हें सरोवर ले गए थे।


विक्रम पैदल अपने महल की दिशा में चल पड़े। कुछ ही दूर पर एक ब्राह्मण  मिला। विक्रमादित्य को उस ब्राह्मण की दरिद्र दशा देखकर अत्यन्त दया आई और  उन्होंने उसे दोनों कुण्डल दे दिए।


इतनी कथा सुनाकर चौथी पुतली कामकंदला ने राजा भोज से कहा “राजन्! यदि आप  में भी महाराज विक्रमादित्य के जैसे सूर्य के समीप जाकर प्रणाम करने की  योग्यता है तो ही आप इस सिहांसन पर बैठने के अधिकारी है।”


इतना कहकर पुतली मौन हो गई और राजा भोज शर्मिंदा होकर वापस अपने कक्ष में चले आये।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी – पाँचवीं पुतली लीलावती की कथा*



 एक दिन राजा विक्रमादित्य सरिता तट पर स्थित अपने महल में बैठे संगीत का  आनन्द ले रहे थे। इतने में उन्होंने देखा कि एक क्रोधित व्यक्ति ने अपनी  पत्नी और बच्चों को गहरी नदी में धकेल दिया और स्वयं भी नदी में कूद पड़ा।  किन्तु मृत्यु की निकटता का आभास होते ही उसका क्रोध समाप्त हो गया और अपने  कृत्य पर पछताने लगा। वे सभी “बचाओं” बचाओ” की गुहार लगाने लगे।


उन्हें इस प्रकार से डूबते हुए देखकर राजा विक्रमादित्य उन्हें बचाने के  लिए स्वयं नदी में कूद पड़े। पानी में आगे बढ़कर उसने स्त्री और बच्चे का,  हाथ पकड़ लिया। तभी वह आदमी भी राजा से लिपट गया। राजा घबराया। उनके साथ वह  भी डूबने लगा।


किन्तु राजा विक्रमादित्य ने ऐसे समय में भी धैर्य और विवेक का साथ नहीं  छोड़ा और अपने दोनों बैतालों का स्मरण दिया। स्मरण करते ही दोनो बैतालों ने  वहाँ तत्काल पहुँच कर सभी को नदी से बाहर निकाल दिया।


इतनी कथा सुनाकर पाँचवी पुतली लीलावती ने राजा भोज से कहा “राजन्! यदि  आप में भी महाराज विक्रमादित्य के जैसे जटिल से जटिल स्थिति में भी धैर्य  और विवेक रखने की योग्यता है तो ही आप इस सिहांसन पर बैठने के अधिकारी है।”


इतना कहकर पुतली मौन हो गई और राजा भोज शर्मिंदा होकर वापस अपने कक्ष में चले आये।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी – छठी पुतली रविभामा की कथा*


 

छठी पुतली रविभामा ने अपनी कथा आरम्भ करते हुए कहा कि हे राजा भोज, कल  मेरी सहेली लीलावती ने अपनी कथा में आपको बताया था कि राजा विक्रमादित्य ने  कठिन समय में भी धैर्य तथा विवेक का साथ न छोड़ते हुए एक व्यक्ति को  सपरिवार नदी में डूबने से बचा लिया था। उन्हें बचाने के बाद राजा  विक्रमादित्य ने उत्सुकतावश उनके द्वारा आत्महत्या करने का कारण पूछा तो उस  व्यक्ति ने कहा कि वह उन्हीं के राज्य का एक अत्यन्त निर्धन ब्राह्मण है।  विक्रम के राज्य में प्रजा इतनी आत्मनिर्भर है कि वे अपना सभी कार्य स्वयं  ही करते हैं जिसके कारण न तो कोई उसे नौकर रखता था और न ही उसकी निर्धनता  दूर होती थी। निर्धनता के कारण उसकी पत्नी तथा बच्चे भूखे मरने लगे थे अतः  उसने अपने परिवार को मार कर स्वयं मर जाने का निश्चय किया था।


विक्रम ने ब्राह्मण से कहा कि वह उनके अतिथिशाला में जब तक चाहे अपने परिवार के साथ रह सकता है तथा उसकी हर ज़रुरत पूरी की जाएगी।


ब्राह्मण ने कहा कि आपके अतिथिशाला में रहने में कुछ विशेष आपत्ति नहीं  है किन्तु मुझे भय है कि कुछ समय बाद आतिथ्य में कमी आ जाएगी और मुझे  अपमानित करके निकाल दिया जाएगा।


विक्रम ने उसे विश्वास दिलाया कि ऐसी कोई बात नहीं होगी और उसे भगवान  समझकर उसके साथ हमेशा अच्छा बर्ताव किया जाएगा। विक्रम के इस तरह विश्वास  दिलाने पर ब्राह्मण परिवार अतिथिशाला में आकर रहने लगा। उसकी देख-रेख के  लिए नौकर-चाकर नियुक्त कर दिए गए।


इस प्रकार से ब्राह्मण परिवार विक्रम के अतिथिशाला में रहने लगे। वे मौज  से रहते, अपनी मर्ज़ी से खाते-पीते और आरामदेह पलंग पर सोते। किसी चीज़ की  उन्हें कमी नहीं थी। लेकिन वे सफ़ाई पर बिल्कुल ध्यान नहीं देते। जहाँ सोते  वहीं थूकते और मल-मूत्र त्याग भी कर देते। चारों तरफ गंदगी-ही गंदगी फैल  गई।


दुर्गन्ध के मारे उनका स्थान एक पल भी ठहरने लायक नहीं रहा। नौकर-चाकर  कुछ दिनों तक तो धीरज से सब कुछ सहते रहे लेकिन कब तक ऐसा चलता? राजा के  कोप की भी उन्होंने पहवाह नहीं की और भाग खड़े हुए। राजा ने कई अन्य नौकर  भेजे, पर सब के सब एक ही जैसे निकले। सबके लिए यह काम असम्भव साबित हुआ।


अन्ततः विक्रम ने खुद ही उनकी सेवा का बीड़ा उठाया। उठते-बैठते,  सोते-जगते वे ब्राह्मण परिवार की हर इच्छा पूरी करते। दुर्गन्ध के मारे  माथा फटा जाता, फिर भी कभी अपशब्द का व्यवहार नहीं करते। उनके कहने पर  विक्रम उनके पाँव भी दबाते। ब्राह्मण परिवार ने हर सम्भव प्रयत्न किया कि  विक्रम उनके आतित्थ से तंग आकर अतिथि-सत्कार भूल जाएँ और अभद्रता से पेश  आएँ, मगर उनकी कोशिश असफल रही। बड़े सब्र से विक्रम उनकी सेवा में लगे रहे। 



कभी उन्हें शिकायत का कोई मौका नहीं दिया। एक दिन ब्राह्मण ने जैसे उनकी  परीक्षा लेने की ठान ली। उसने राजा को कहा कि वे उसके शरीर पर लगी विष्ठा  साफ करें तथा उसे अच्छी तरह नहला-धोकर साफ़ वस्र पहनाएँ।


विक्रम तुरन्त उसकी आज्ञा मानकर अपने हाथों से विष्ठा साफ करने को बढ़े।  अचानक चमत्कार हुआ। ब्राह्मण के सारे गंदे वस्र गायब हो गए। उसके शरीर पर  देवताओं द्वारा पहने जाने वाले वस्र आ गए। उसका मुख मण्डल तेज से प्रदीप्त  हो गया। सारे शरीर से सुगन्ध निकलने लगी। विक्रम आश्चर्य चकित थे। तभी वह  ब्राह्मण बोला कि दरअसल वह वरुण है। वरुण देव ने उनकी परीक्षा लेने के लिए  यह रुप धरा था। विक्रम के अतिथि-सत्कार की प्रशंसा सुनकर वे सपरिवार यहाँ  आओ थे। जैसा उन्होंने सुना था वैसा ही उन्होंने पाया, इसलिए विक्रम को  उन्होंने वरदान दिया कि उसके राज्य में कभी भी अनावृष्टि नहीं होगी तथा  वहाँ की ज़मीन से तीन-तीन फसलें निकलेंगी। विक्रम को वरदान देकर वे सपरिवार  अन्तध्र्यान हो गए।


इतनी कथा सुनाकर छठी पुतली रविभामा ने राजा भोज से कहा “राजन्! यदि आप  में भी महाराज विक्रमादित्य के जैसी अतिथि सेवा की योग्यता है तो ही आप इस  सिहांसन पर बैठने के अधिकारी है।”
इतना कहकर पुतली मौन हो गई और राजा भोज शर्मिंदा होकर वापस अपने कक्ष में चले आये।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी – सातवीं पुतली कौमुदी की कथा*




एक दिन जब राजा विक्रमादित्य अपने शयन-कक्ष विश्राम कर रहे थे तो एक  करुण-क्रन्दन  सुनकर उनकी निद्रा टूट गई। वे तत्काल वस्त्र पहन और तलवार  बाँध आवाज़ की दिशा में चल पड़े। रोने की आवाज क्षिप्रा के नदी के दूसरे  किनारे पर बसे जंगल से आ रही है। विक्रम ने नदी में छलांग लगा दी तथा तैरकर  दूसरे किनारे पर पहुँचे। जंगल में कुछ दूर जाने पर उन्होंने देखा कि  झाड़ियों में बैठी एक स्त्री रो रही है।


उन्होंने उस स्त्री से रोने का कारण पूछा। स्त्री ने बताया कि वह एक चोर  की पत्नी है और पकड़े जाने पर नगर कोतवाल ने उसे वृक्ष पर उलटा टँगवा दिया  है। राजा ने कहा तुम्हारे पति को चोरी का दण्ड मिला है, इस पर तुम्हें  आपत्ति नहीं होनी चाहिए। इस पर औरत ने कहा कि वह अपने पति को भूखा-प्यासा  लटकता नहीं देख सकती। न्याय के अनुसार उसके पति को उचित दण्ड मिला है  किन्तु उसे भूखा-प्यासा नहीं रखा जाना चाहिए। अतः वह उसे भोजन तथा पानी  देना चाहती है। उसका पति इतनी ऊँचाई पर टँगा हुआ है कि वह बगैर किसी की  सहायता के उस तक नहीं पहुँच सकती और राजा के डर से कोई भी दण्डित व्यक्ति  की मदद को तैयार नहीं होता।
विक्रम उस स्त्री के साथ उस स्थान पर पहुँचे जहाँ पर चोर को सजा दी गई  थी। वास्तव में वह औरत पिशाचिनी थी और वह लटकने वाला व्यक्ति उसका पति नहीं  था। वह उसे राजा के कन्धे पर चढ़कर खाना चाहती थी। जब विक्रम उस पेड़ के  पास आए तो पिशाचिनी ने विक्रम के कंधे पर चढ़कर उस व्यक्ति को उदरस्थ कर  लिया। तृप्त होकर विक्रम को उसने मनचाही चीज़ मांगने को कहा। विक्रम ने कहा  वह अन्नपूर्णा प्रदान करे जिससे उनकी प्रजा कभी भूखी नहीं रहे। इस पर वह  पिशाचिनी बोली कि अन्नपूर्णा देना उसके बस में नहीं, लेकिन उसकी बहन प्रदान  कर सकती है। विक्रम उसके साथ चलकर नदी किनारे आए जहाँ एक झोपड़ी थी।


पिशाचिनी के आवाज़ देने पर उसकी बहन बाहर निकली। बहन को उसने राजा का  परिचय दिया और कहा कि विक्रमादित्य अन्नपूर्णा के सच्चे अधिकारी है, अत: वह  उन्हें अन्नपूर्णा प्रदान करे। उसकी बहन ने सहर्ष अन्नपूर्णा उन्हें दे  दी। अन्नपूर्णा लेकर विक्रम अपने महल की ओर रवाना हुए। तब तक भोर हो चुकी  थी। रास्ते में एक ब्राह्मण मिला। उसने राजा से भिक्षा में भोजन माँगा।  विक्रम ने अन्नपूर्णा पात्र से कहा कि ब्राह्मण को पेट भर भोजन कराए। सचमुच  तरह-तरह के व्यंजन ब्राह्मण कि सामने आ गए। जब ब्राह्मण ने पेट भर खाना खा  लिया तो राजा ने उसे दक्षिणा देना चाहा। ब्राह्मण अपनी आँखों से  अन्नपूर्णा पात्र का चमत्कार देख चुका था, इसलिए उसने कहा- “अगर आप दक्षिणा  देना ही चाहते है तो मुझे दक्षिणास्वरुप यह पात्र दे दें, ताकि मुझे किसी  के सामने भोजन के लिए हाथ नहीं फैलाना पड़े।” विक्रम ने बेहिचक उसी क्षण उसे  वह पात्र दे दिया। ब्राह्मण राजा को आशीर्वाद देकर चला गया और वे अपने महल  लौट गए।
इतनी कथा सुनाकर सातवीं पुतली कौमुदी ने राजा भोज से कहा “राजन्! यदि आप  में भी महाराज विक्रमादित्य के जैसी दुर्लभ वस्तु को दान में दे देने की  योग्यता है तो ही आप इस सिहांसन पर बैठने के अधिकारी है।”


इतना कहकर पुतली मौन हो गई और राजा भोज शर्मिंदा होकर वापस अपने कक्ष में चले आये।

----------


## draculla

आगे की कहानी जल्दी प्रस्तुत करें/
इस कहानी के लिए +रेप 
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

अब आप इसे कब अपडेट कर रहीं हैं?

----------


## Nisha.Patel

सिंहासन बत्तीसी – आठवी  पुतली पुष्पवती की कथा

 

एक दिन राजा विक्रमादित्य के दरबार में एक बढ़ई आया। उसने राजा को काठ का,  एक घोड़ा दिखाया और कहा कि यह ने कुछ खाता है, न पीता है और जहां चाहों,  वहां ले जाता है। राजा ने उसी समय दीवान को बुलाकर एक लाख रुपया उसे देने  को कहा।, "यह तो काठ का है और इतने दाम का नहीं है।" राजा ने चिढ़कर कहां,  "दो लाख रुपये दो।" दीवान चुप रह गया। रूपये दे दिये। रूपये लेकर बढ़ई चलता  बना, पर चलते चलते कह गया कि इस घोड़े में ऐड़ लगाना कोड़ा मत मारना।

एक दिन राजा ने उस पर सवारी की। पर वह बढ़ई की बात भूल गया। और उसने घोड़े  पर कोड़ा जमा दिया। कोड़ा लगना था कि घोड़ा हवा से बातें करने लगा और  समुद्र पार ले जाकर उसे जंगल में एक पेड़ पर गिरा दिया। लुढ़कता हुआ राजा  नीचे गिरा मुर्दा जैसा हो गया। संभलने पर उठा और चलते-चलते एक ऐसे बीहड़ वन  में पहुंचा कि निकलना मुश्किल हो गया। जैसे-तैसे वह वहां से निकला। दस दिन  में सात कोस चलकर वह ऐसे घने जंगल में पहुंचा, जहां हाथ तक नहीं सूझता था।  चारों तरफ शेर-चीते दहाड़ते थे। राजा घबराया। उसे रास्ता नहीं सूझता था।  आखिर पंद्रह दिन भटकने के बाद एक ऐसी जगह पहुंचा जहां एक मकान था। और उसके  बाहर एक ऊंचा पेड़ और दो कुएं थे। पेड़ पर एक बंदरियां थी। वह कभी नीचे आती  तो कभी ऊपर चढ़ती।

राजा पेड़ पर चढ़ गया और छिपकर सब हाल देखने लगा। दोपहर होने पर एक यती  वहां आया। उसने बाई तरफ के कुएं से एक चुल्लू पानी लिया और उस बंदरिया पर  छिड़क दिया। वह तुरन्त एक बड़ी ही सुन्दर स्त्री बन गई। यती पहरभर उसके साथ  रहा, फिर दूसरे कुएं से पानी खींचकर उस पर डाला कि वह फिर बंदरिया बन गई।  वह पेड़ पर जा चढ़ी और यती गुफा में चला गया।

राजा को यह देखकर बड़ा अचंभा हुआ। यती के जाने पर उसने भी ऐसा ही किया।  पानी पड़ते ही बंदरियां सुन्दर स्त्री बन गई। राजा ने जब प्रेम से उसकी ओर  देखा तो वह बोली, "हमारी तरफ ऐसे मत देखो। हम तपस्वी है। शाप दे देंगे तो  तुम भस्म हो जाओंगे।"
राजा बोला, " मेरा नाम विक्रमादित्य है। मेरा कोई कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकता है।"

राजा का नाम सुनते वह उनके चरणों में गिर पड़ी बोली, "हे महाराज! तुम अभी  यहां से चले जाओं, नहीं तो यती आयगा और हम दोनों को शाप देकर भस्म कर  देगा।"

राजा ने पूछा, "तुम कौन हो और इस यती के हाथ कैसे पड़ीं?"
वह बोली, "मेरा बाप कामदेव और मां पुष्पावती हैं। जब मैं बारह बरस की हुई  तो मेरे मां-बाप ने मुझे एक काम करने को कहा। मैंने उसे नहीं किया। इसपर  उन्होंने गुस्सा होकर मुझे इस यती को दे डाला। वह मुझे यहां ले आया। और  बंदरियां बनाकर रक्खा है। सच है, भाग्य के लिखे को कोई नहीं मेट सकता।"

राजा ने कहा, "मैं तुम्हें साथ ले चलूंगा।" इतना कहकर उसने दूसरे कुएं का, पानी छिड़ककर उसे फिर बंदरिया बना दिया।
अगले दिन वह यती आया। जब उसने बंदरिया को स्त्री बना लिया तो वह बोली, "मुझे कुछ प्रसाद दो।"

यती ने एक कमल का फूल दिया और कहा, " यह कभी कुम्हलायगा नहीं और रोज एक लाल देगा। इसे संभालकर रखना।"

यती के जाने पर राजा ने बंदरिया को स्त्री बना लिया। फिर अपने वीरों को  बुलाया। वे आये और तख्त पर बिठाकर उन दोनों को ले चले। जब वे शहर के पास  आये ता देखते क्या है कि एक बड़ा सुन्दर लड़का खेल रहा है। अपने घर चला  गया। राजा स्त्री को साथ लेकर अपने महल में आ गये।

अगले दिन कमल में एक लाल निकला। इस तरह हर दिन निकलते-निकलते बहुत से लाल  इकट्ठे हो गये। एक दिन लड़के का बाप उन्हें बाजार में बेचने गया। तो कोतवाल  ने उसे पकड़ लिया। राजा के पास ले गया। लड़के के बाप ने राजा को सब हाल  ठीक-ठीक कह सुनाया। सुनकर राजा को कोतवाल पर बड़ा गुस्सा आया और उसने हुक्म  दिया कि वह उसे बेकसूर आदमी को एक लाख रुपया दे।

इ़तना कहकर पुतली बोली, "हे राजन्! जो विक्रमादित्य जैसा दानी और न्यायी हो, वहीं इस सिंहासन पर बैठ सकता है।"

राजा झुंझलाकर चूप रह गया। अगले दिन वह पक्का करके सिहांसन की तरफ बढ़ा कि  मधुमालती नाम की नंवी पुतली ने उसका रास्ता रोक लिया। बोली, "हे राजन्!  पहले मेरी बात सुनो।"

----------


## Nisha.Patel

सिंहासन बत्तीसी – नवमी पुतली मधुमालती की कथा



एक बार राजा विक्रमादित्य ने होम किया। ब्राह्यण आये, सेठ-साहूकार आये,  देश-देश के राजा आये। यज्ञ होने लगा। तभी एक ब्राह्यण मन की बात जान लेता  था। उसने आशीर्वाद दिया, "हे राजन्! तू चिरंजीव हो।"

जब मन्त्र पूरे हुए तो राजा ने कहा, "हे ब्राह्यण! तुमने बिना दण्डवत् के आशीर्वाद दिया, यह अच्छा नहीं किया-

जब लग पांव ने लागे कोई।

शाप समान वह आशिष होई॥"

ब्राह्यण ने कहा, "राजन् तुमने मन-ही-मन दण्डवत् की, तब मैंने आशीष दी।"

यह सुनकर राजा बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ और उसने बहुत-सा धन ब्राह्यण को दिया। ब्राह्यण बोला, "इतना तो दीजिये, जिससे मेरा काम चले।"

इस पर राजा ने उसे और अधिक धन दिया। यज्ञ में और जो लोग आये थे। उन्हें भी खुले हाथ दान दिया।

इतना कहकर पुतली बोली, "राजन्! तुम सिंहासन पर बैठने के योग्य नहीं। शेर की  बराबरी सियार नहीं कर सकता, हंस के बराबर कौवा नहीं हो सकता, बंदर के गले  में मोतियों की माला नहीं सोहती। तुम सिंहासन पर बैठने का विचार छोड़ दो।"

पर राजा भोज नहीं माना। अगले दिन फिर सिहांसन की ओर बढ़ा तो दसवीं पुतली  प्रेमवती ने उसके रास्ते मे बाधा डाल दी। बोली, "पहले मेरी बात सुनो।"

राजा ने बिगड़कर कहा, "अच्छा, सुनाओ।"

पुतली बोली, "लो सुनों।"

----------


## Nisha.Patel

सिंहासन बत्तीसी – दसमी पुतली प्रभावती की कथा


एक दिन विक्रमादित्य अपने बगीचे में बैठा हुआ था। वसन्त ऋतु थी। टेसू फूले  हुए थे। कोयल कूक रही थी। इतने में एक आदमी राजा के पास आया। उसका शरीर  सूखकर कांटा हो रहा था। खाना पीना उसने छोड़ दिया था, आंखों से कम दीखता  था। व्याकुल होकर वह बार-बार रोता था। राजा ने उसे धीरज बंधाया और रोने का  कारण पूछा। उसने कहा, "मैं कार्लिजर का रहनेवाला हूं। एक यती ने बताया कि  अमुक जगह एक बड़ी सुन्दर स्त्री तीनों लोकों में नहीं है। लाखों  राजा-महाराज और दूसरे लोग आते हैं। उसके बाप ने एक कढ़ाव में तेल खौलवा  रक्खा है। कहता है कि कढ़ाव में स्नान करके जो जाता निकल आयगा, उसी के साथ  वह अपनी जल चुकें है। जबसे उस स्त्री को देखा है, तबसे मेरी यह हालत हो गई  है।"

राजा ने कहा, "घबराओ मत। कल हम दोनों साथ-साथ वहां चलेंगे।"

अगले दिन राजा ने स्नान पूजा आदि से छूट्टी पाकर दोनों वीरों को बुलाया।

राजा के कहने पर वे उन्हें वहीं ले चले, जहां वह सुन्दर स्त्री रहती थी।  वहां पहुंचकर वे देखते क्या हैं कि बाजे बज रहे है। और राजकन्या माला हाथ  में लिये घूम रही है। जो कढ़ाव में कूदता है, वही भून जाता है।

राजा उस कन्या के रूप को देखकर बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ और कढ़ाव के पास जाकर झट उसमें कूद पड़ा। कूदते ही भुनकर राख हो गया।

राजा के दोनों वीरों ने यह देखा तो अमृत ले आये और जैसे ही राजा पर छिड़का, वह जी उठा।

फिर क्या था! सबको बड़ा आनन्द हुआ। राजकन्या का विवाह राजा

के साथ हो गया। करोड़ो की सम्पत्ति मिली।

स्त्री ने हाथ जोड़कर कहा, "हे राजन्! तुमने मुझे दु:ख से छुड़ाया"

राजा के साथ जो आदमी गया था, वह अब भी साथ था। राजा ने उस स्त्री को बहुत-से माल-असबाब सहित उसे दे दिया।

राजकन्या ने हाथ जोड़कर राजा से कहा, "हे राजन्! तुमने मुझे दु:ख से  छुड़ाया। मेरे बाप ने ऐसा पाप किया था कि वह नरक में जाता और मैं उम्र भर  क्वांरी रहती।"

इतना कहकर पुतली बोली, "देखा तुमने! राजा विक्रमादित्य ने कितना पराक्रम  करके पाई हुई राजकन्या को दूसरे आदमी को देते तनिक भी हिचक न की। तुम ऐसा  कर सकोगे तभी सिंहासन पर बैठने के योग्य होगें।"

राजा बड़े असमंजस में पड़ा। सिहांसन पर बैठने की उसकी इच्छा इतनी बढ़ गई थी  कि अगले दिन वह फिर वहां पहुंच गया, लेकिन पैर रखने को जैसे ही बढ़ा कि  ग्यारहवीं पुतली पद्मावती ने उसे रोक दिया। बोली, "ठहरो मेरी बात सुनो।"

राजा रूक गया। पुतली ने अपनी बात सुनायी।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

सिंहासन बत्तीसी – ग्यारवी पुतली त्रिलोचना की कथा


एक दिन विक्रमादित्य अपने महल में सो रहा था। रात का समय था। अचानक उत्तर  दिशा से किसी के रोने की आवाज आयी। राजा ढाल-तलवार लेकर अंधेरी रात में उसी  तरफ बढ़ा। जंगल में जाकर देखता क्या है कि एक स्त्री धाड़े मार-मारकर रो  रहीहै। एक देव उसे हैरान कर रहा था। राजा को क्रोध आ गया। दोनों में लड़ाई  ठन गई। राजा ने ऐसे जोर से तलवार मारी कि देव का सिर धड़ से अलग हो गया।  देव के सिर और धड़ से दो वीर निकले। वे राजा से लिपट गये। उनमें से एक को  तो राजा ने मार डाला, दूसरा बचकर भाग गया।

राजा ने उस स्त्री से साथ चलने को कहा। स्त्री बोली, "हे भूपाल!मैं कहीं भी  जाऊं, उस राक्षस से बच नहीं पाऊंगी। उसके पास एक मोहनी है, जो उसके पेट  में रहती है। उसमें ऐसी ताकत है कि एक देव के मरने पर चार देव बना सकती  है।"

यह सूनकर राजा वहीं छिप गया और देखने लगा कि आगे क्या होता है। शाम होते ही  वह देव फिर आया। उस स्त्री को हैरान करने लगा। राजा से यह न देखा गया। वह  निकलकर आया। और देव से लड़ने लगा। लड़ते–लड़ते उसने ऐसा खांड़ा मारा कि देव  का सिर कट गया। धड़ से मोहनी निकली और अमृत लेने चली। राजा ने उसी समय  अपने वीरों को बुलाया। उसने कहा कि देखों, यह स्त्री जाने न पाये। वीर उसे  पकड़कर ले आये। राजा ने पूछा, " तुम कौन हो? हंसती हो तो फूल झड़ते हैं।  देव के पेट में क्यों रहती हो?"

वह बोली, "मैं पहले शिव की गण थी। एक बार शिव की आज्ञा को मानने से चूक गई  तो शाप देकर उन्होंने मुझे मोहनी बना दिया। और इस देव को दे दिया। तबसे यह  मुझे अपने पेट में डाले रहता है। हे राजन्! अब मैं तुम्हारे बस में हूं।  तुम्हारे पास रहूंगी, जैसे महादेव के पास पार्वती रहती थीं।"

राजा और देव लड़ने लगे।

राजा मोहनी और उस दूसरी स्त्री को लेकर अपने महल में आया। उसने मोहनी से  विवाह कर लिया। दूसरी स्त्री से यह पूछने पर कि वह कौन है, उसने बताया,  "मैं सिंहलद्वीप के एक ब्राह्यण की कन्या हूं। एक दिन अपनी सखियों के साथ  तालाब पर नहाने गई। नहा-धोकर पूजा-पाठ करके लौटने लगी तो यह राक्षय मेरे  सामने जा गया। इसने मुझे बहुत सताया। हे राजन्! तुमने मेरा जो उपकार किया  उसे मैं कभी नहीं भूलूंगी। तुम हजार बरस तक जीओगे। और नाम कमाओगें।"

इसके बाद राजा ने अपने राज्य में से एक योग्य ब्राह्यण ढुंढ़वाकर उसके साथ  उस स्त्री का विवाह करा दिया और स्वयं उसका कन्यादान किया। लाखों रूपये  उन्हें दान में दिये।

कहानी सुनाकर पुतली बोली, "हे राजा भोज! तुम ऐसे हो तो सिंहासन पर बैठो।"

राजा जी मसोसकर रह गया। उसने तय किया कि अब वह किसी का नहीं सुनेगा। लेकिन  अगले दिन फिर वही हुआ। राजा के सिंहासन की ओर पैर बढ़ाते ही बारहवीं पुतली  कीर्तिमती ने उसे रोकर सुनाया:

----------


## jjojjy18

> सिंहासन बत्तीसी – ग्यारवी पुतली त्रिलोचना की कथा
> 
> 
> एक दिन विक्रमादित्य अपने महल में सो रहा था। रात का समय था। अचानक उत्तर  दिशा से किसी के रोने की आवाज आयी। राजा ढाल-तलवार लेकर अंधेरी रात में उसी  तरफ बढ़ा। जंगल में जाकर देखता क्या है कि एक स्त्री धाड़े मार-मारकर रो  रहीहै। एक देव उसे हैरान कर रहा था। राजा को क्रोध आ गया। दोनों में लड़ाई  ठन गई। राजा ने ऐसे जोर से तलवार मारी कि देव का सिर धड़ से अलग हो गया।  देव के सिर और धड़ से दो वीर निकले। वे राजा से लिपट गये। उनमें से एक को  तो राजा ने मार डाला, दूसरा बचकर भाग गया।
> 
> राजा ने उस स्त्री से साथ चलने को कहा। स्त्री बोली, "हे भूपाल!मैं कहीं भी  जाऊं, उस राक्षस से बच नहीं पाऊंगी। उसके पास एक मोहनी है, जो उसके पेट  में रहती है। उसमें ऐसी ताकत है कि एक देव के मरने पर चार देव बना सकती  है।"
> 
> यह सूनकर राजा वहीं छिप गया और देखने लगा कि आगे क्या होता है। शाम होते ही  वह देव फिर आया। उस स्त्री को हैरान करने लगा। राजा से यह न देखा गया। वह  निकलकर आया। और देव से लड़ने लगा। लड़ते–लड़ते उसने ऐसा खांड़ा मारा कि देव  का सिर कट गया। धड़ से मोहनी निकली और अमृत लेने चली। राजा ने उसी समय  अपने वीरों को बुलाया। उसने कहा कि देखों, यह स्त्री जाने न पाये। वीर उसे  पकड़कर ले आये। राजा ने पूछा, " तुम कौन हो? हंसती हो तो फूल झड़ते हैं।  देव के पेट में क्यों रहती हो?"
> 
> ...


चौपाल प्रभारी  			Nisha Ptel  जी  बहुत ही उम्दा प्रस्तुति रही ,आपका यह सूत्र सराहनीय है ,
ग्रेट थैंक्स

----------


## raj_mishra121

आपका यह सूत्र सराहनीय है पर हम सभी आपकी प्रविष्टियों डीके इंतज़ार कर रहे है

----------


## mravay

:movie:
*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 12*
*एक दिन विक्रमादित्य अपने दरबार में बैठा हुआ था। उसने कहा, "कलियुग में और कोई दाता है?" एक ब्राह्मण ने बताया कि समुद्र के किनारे एक राजा रहता है, वह बड़ा दान करता है। सवेरे स्नान करके एक लाख रुपये देता है, तब जल पीता है। ऐसा धर्मात्मा राजा हमने नहीं देखा।

ब्राह्मण की बात सुनकर राजा की इच्छा हुई कि उसे देखे। अगले दिन अपने वीरों की मदद से वहां पहुंच गया। वहां के राजा के उसी बड़ी आवभगत की! वह उसके यहां चार हजार रुपये पर काम करने लगा तय हुआ कि जो काम कोई भी नहीं कर सकेगा, उसे वह करेगा।

वहां रहते-रहते नौ-दस दिन बीत गये। राजा विक्रमादित्य सोचने लगा कि दान में यह जो एक लाख रुपये देता है, वे कहां से आते हैं? पता लगाना चाहिए। एक दिन दो पहर रात गये, विक्रमादित्य ने देखा कि राजा जंगल की ओर अकेला जा रहा है। वह पीछे-पीछे हो लिया। जंगल में जाकर राजा देवी के मंदिर के आगे रुका। वहां एक कढ़ाव में तेल खौल रहा था। राजा ने तालाब में स्नान किया, देवी के दर्शन किये और फिर कढ़ाव में कूद पड़ा। कूदते ही भुन गया। तब चौंसठ जोगिनियां आयीं और उन्होंने राजा के बदन को नोंच-नोंचकर खा डाला। इतने में देवी आयी और उसने हाड़-पिंजर पर अमृत छिड़क दिया। राजा उठ खड़ा हुआ। देवी ने मंदिर में से एक लाख रुपये लाकर दिय। राजा रुपये लेकर चला आया।

अगले दिन विक्रमादित्य ने भी ऐसा ही किया। उसे भी लाख रुपये मिल गये। इस प्रकार सात बार उसने ऐसा किया। आठवीं बार जब वह कढ़ाव में कूदने को हुआ तो देवी ने उसे रोक दिया। कहा कि जो मांगो सो पाओ। विक्रमादित्य ने उससे वह थैली मांग ली, जिसमें से वह देवी रुपये दिया करती थी। देवी ने दे दी।

दूसरे दिन हुआ क्या कि जब वह राजा रोज के हिसाब से वहां पहुंचा तो देखता क्या है कि न वहां मंदिर है, न कढ़ाव। वह दु:खी होकर घर लौट आया। उसे पास दान करने को रुपये न थे तो वह जल कैसे पीता? कई दिन बीत गये। राजा की देह सूख गई। एक दिन विक्रमादित्य ने उससे पूछा कि आपके दु:ख का क्या कारण है? राजा ने बता दिया। यह सुनते ही विक्रम ने थैली निकालकर उसे दे दी और कहा, "महाराज, अब स्नान-ध्यान करके नित्य कर्म कीजिये। इस थैली से जितने रुपये चाहोगे, मिल जायंगे।"

थैली मिल जाने पर राजा का सब काम अच्छी तरह से चलने लगा। विक्रमादित्य अपने नगर को लौट आया।

पुतली बोली, "राजन्, देखा ऐसी थैली देने में विक्रमादित्य न हिचका, न पछताया। ऐसा जो राजा हो, वही सिंहासन पर बैठे।"

राजा भोज बड़ी द्विविधा में पड़ा। क्या करे? सिंहासन पर बैठने की उसी इच्छा इतनी बलवती थी कि अगले दिन वह फिर उधर गया, पर हुआ वही, जो पिछले दिनों में हुआ था। तेरहवीं पुतली सुलोचना आगे आयी और उसने राजा को रोककर कहा कि पहले मेरी बात सुनो, तब सिंहासन पर पैर रखना।*

----------


## mravay

राजा ने उसके साथ विवाह कर लिया। कन्या ने यह शर्त रखी कि वह हर महीने के शुक्लपक्ष और कृष्णपक्ष की चतुर्दशी और अष्टमी को कहीं जाया करेगी और राजा उसे रोकेगा नहीं। राजा ने यह शर्त मान ली।

इसके बाद कृष्णपक्ष की चतुर्दशी आयी तो राजा से पूछकर मृगांकवती वहाँ से चली। राजा भी चुपचाप पीछे-पीछे चल दिया। अचानक राजा ने देखा कि एक राक्षस निकला और उसने मृगांकवती को निगल लिया। राजा को बड़ा गुस्सा आया और उसने राक्षस का सिर काट डाला। मृगांकवती उसके पेट से जीवित निकल आयी।

राजा ने उससे पूछा कि यह क्या माजरा है तो उसने कहा, “महाराज, मेरे पिता मेरे बिना भोजन नहीं करते थे। मैं अष्टमी और चतुदर्शी के दिन शिव पूजा यहाँ करने आती थी। एक दिन पूजा में मुझे बहुत देर हो गयी। पिता को भूखा रहना पड़ा। देर से जब मैं घर लौटी तो उन्होंने गुस्से में मुझे शाप दे दिया कि अष्टमी और चतुर्दशी के दिन जब मैं पूजन के लिए आया करूँगी तो एक राक्षस मुझे निगल जाया करेगा और मैं उसका पेट चीरकर निकला करूँगी। जब मैंने उनसे शाप छुड़ाने के लिए बहुत अनुनय की तो वह बोले, “जब अंगदेश का राजा तेरा पति बनेगा और तुझे राक्षस से निगली जाते देखेगा तो वह राक्षस को मार देगा। तब तेरे शाप का अन्त होगा।”

इसके बाद राजा उसे लेकर नगर में आया। दीवान ने यह देखा तो उसका हृदय फट गया। और वह मर गया।

इतना कहकर बेताल ने पूछा, “हे राजन्! यह बताओ कि स्वामी की इतनी खुशी के समय दीवान का हृदय फट गया?”

राजा ने कहा, “इसलिए कि उसने सोचा कि राजा फिर स्त्री के चक्कर में पड़ गया और राज्य की दुर्दशा होगी।”

राजा का इतना कहना था कि बेताल फिर पेड़ पर जा लटका। राजा ने वहाँ जाकर फिर उसे साथ लिया तो रास्ते में बेताल ने यह कहानी सुनायी।

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 13*
*एक बार राजा विग्रमादित्य शिकार खेलने जंगल में गया। बहुत-से मुसाहिब भी उसे साथ थे। जंगल में जाकर शिकार के लिए तैयारी हुई। जानवर घिर-घिरकरआने लगे। इसी बीच राजा की निगाह एक परिंदे पर पड़ी। उसने बाज छोड़ा और स्वयं घोड़े पर सवार होकर उसे देखता हुआ चला। चलते-चलते कोसों निकल गया। शाम होने को हुई तब उसे पता चला कि उसे साथ कोई नहीं है। चारों ओर घना जंगल था। रात होने पर राजा ने घोड़े को एक पेड़ से बांध दिया और उसकी जीन बिछाकर बैठ गया। तभी उसने देखा कि पास में जो नदी है, वह बढ़ती आ रही है। राजा पीछे हट गया। नदी और बढ़ आयी। उसी समय उसने देखा कि धार में एक मुर्दा बहा आ रहा है और उस पर एक योगी और एक बैताल खींचातानी कर रहे हैं। बैताल कहता था कि मैं इसे हजार कोस से लाया हूं। सो मैं खाऊंगा। योगी कहता था कि मैं इस पर अपना मंत्र साधूंगा। जब झगड़ा किसी तरह नहीं निबटा तो उनकी निगाह राजा पर पड़ी। वे उसके पास आये और सब हाल सुनाकर कहा कि तुम जो फैसला कर दोगे, उसे हम मान लेंगे। राजा ने कहा कि पहले मुझे तुम दोनों कुछ दो, तब न्याय करुंगा। योगी ने हंसकर उसे एक बटुआ दिया और उससे कहा कि तुम जो मांगोगे, वही यह देगा। बैताल ने उसे मोहनी तिलक दिया। कहा कि जब तुम घिसकर इसे माथे पर लगा लोगे तो सब तुमसे दबेंगे, कोई तुम्हारे सामने नहीं ठहर सकेगा।

राजा ने दोनों चीजें ले लीं। फिर उसने बैताल से कहा कि तुम्हें अपना पेट भरना है न! तो मेरे घोड़े को खा लो और इस मुर्दे को योगी को दे दो। इस फैसले से दोनों खुश हो गये।

राजा दोनों चीजों को लेकर वहां से चला। अपने नगर के पास पहुंचने पर उसे एक भिखारी मिला। वहा बोला, "महाराज, कुछ दीजिये।"

राजा ने बटुआ उसे दे दिया और उसका भेद बता दिया। उसके बाद राजा घर लौट आया।

पुतली बोली, "राजन्, इतना दिलवाला कोई हो तो सिंहासन पर बैठें।"

दूसरे दिन राजा बड़े तड़के उठा। उसने दीवान को बुलाकर कहा कि आज हम सिंहासन पर जरुर बैठेंगे। सौ गायें दान की गई। ऐन वक्त पर चौदहवीं पुतली त्रिलोचनी ने रोक दिया। राजा ने उठा पैर पीछे खींच लिया।

त्रिलोचनी ने सुनाया:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 14*
*एक बार राजा विक्रमादित्य की इच्छा हुई कि वह यज्ञ करे। देश-देश को न्योते भेजे। सातों द्वीपों के ब्राह्मणों को बुलाया, राजाओं को इकट्ठा किया। एक वीर स्वर्ग के देवताओं को बुलाने भेजा राजा ने एक ब्राह्मण से कहा कि तुम जाकर समुद्र को न्योता दे आओ। ब्राह्मण चला। चलते-चलते समुद्र के किनारे पहुंचा। वहां देखता क्या है कि चारों ओर पानी-ही-पानी है। न्योता किसे दे? तब उसने चिल्लाकर कहा कि हे समुद्र! तुम यज्ञ में आना।

जब वह चला तो आगे उसे ब्राह्मण के भेस में समुद्र मिला। उसने कहा, "मैं आने को तो तैयार हूं, लेकिन मेरे आने से पानी भी आयगा और बहुत-से नगर डूब जायंगे। सो तुम राजा से सब बात कह देना और ये पांच लाल और घोड़ा सौगात में मेरी ओर से दे देना।"

ब्राह्मण पांचों रत्न और घोड़ा लेकर वापस आया और राजा को सब हाल कह सुनाया। राजा ने वे चीजें उसी ब्राह्मण को दान में दे दीं। ब्राह्मण प्रसन्न होकर चला गया।

पुतली बोली, "ऐसा कोई दानी हो तो सिंहासन पर बैठै!"

राजा चुप रह गया। अगले दिन पंद्रहवी पुतली अनूपवती की बारी आयी। उसने भी वही किया, जो चौदह कर चुकी थीं। उसने कहा कि लो, विक्रमादित्य के गुण कान लगा कर सुनो।*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 15*
*एक दिन राजा विक्रमादित्य अपनी सभा में बैठे हुए थे। कहीं से एक पंडित आया। उसने राजा को एक श्लोक सुनाया। उसका भाव था कि जबतक चांद और सूरज हैं, तबतक विद्रोही और विश्वासघाती कष्ट पायंगे। राजा ने उसे एक लाख रुपये दिये और कहा कि इसका मर्म मुझे समझाओ। ब्राह्मण ने कहा, "महाराज! एक बूढ़ा अज्ञानी राजा था। उसके एक रानी थी, जिसे वह बहुत प्यार करता था। हमेशा साथ रखता था। दरबार में भी उसे साथ बिठाता था। एक दिन उसके दीवान ने कहा, "महाराज! ऐसा करना अच्छा नहीं है। लोग हंसते हैं। अच्छा हो कि आप रानी का एक चित्र बनवाकर सामने रख लें।" राजा को यह सलाह पसन्द आयी। उसने एक बड़े होशियार चित्रकार को बुलवाया। वह चित्रकार ज्योतिष भी जानता था। उसने राजा के कहने पर एक बड़ा ही सुंदर चित्र बना दिया। राजा को वह बहुत पसंद आया। लेकिन जब उसी निगाह टांग पर गई तो वहा एक तिन था। राजा को बड़ा गुस्सा आया कि रानी का यह तिल इसने कैसे देखा।
उसने उसी समय चित्रकार को बुलवाया और जल्लाद को आज्ञा दी कि जंगल में ले जाकर उसी आंखें निकाल लाओ। जल्लाद लेकर चले। आगे जाकर दीवान ने जल्लादों को रोका और कहा कि इसे मुझे दे दो और हिरन की आंखें निकालकर राजा को दे दो। जल्लादों ने ऐसा ही किया। जब वे आंखें लेकर आये तो राजा ने कहा, "इन्हें नाली में फेंक दो।"
उधर एक दिन राजा का बेटा जंगल में शिकार खेलने गया। सामने एक शेर को देखकर वह डर के मारे पेड़ पर चढ़ गया। वहां पहले से ही एक रीछ बैठा था। उसे देखते ही उसके प्राण सूख गये। रीछ ने कहा, "तुम घबराओ नहीं। मैं तुम्हें नहीं, खाऊंगा, क्योंकि तुम मेरी शरण में आये हो।" जब रात हुई तो रीछ बोला, "हम लोग दो-दो पहर जागरि पहरा दें, तभी इस नाहर से बच सकेंगे। पहले तुम सो लो।"
राजकुमार सो गया। रीछ चौकसी करने लगा। शेर नीचे से बोला, "तुम इस आदमी को नीचे फेंक दो। हम दोनों खा लेंगे। अगर तुमने ऐसा नहीं किया तो जब इस आदमी की पहरा देने की बारी आयगी, तब यह तेरा सिर काटकर गिरा देगा।" रीछ ने कहा, "राजा के मारने में, पेड़ के काटने में, गुरु से झूठ बोलने में, और जंगल जलाने में बड़ा पाप लगता है। उससे ज्यादा पाप विद्रोह और विश्वासघात करने में लगता है। मैं ऐसा नहीं करुंगा।"
आधी रात होने पर राजकुमार जागा और रीछ सोने लगा। शेर ने उससे भी वही बात कहीं। बोला, "तू इसका भरोसा मत कर। सवेरा होते ही यह तुझे खा जायगा।"
रीछ ने कहा, "तुम घबराओ नहीं।"
राजकुमार उसकी बातों में आ गया और इतने जोर से पेड़ को हिलाया कि रीछ गिर पड़े। इतने में रीछ की आंखें खुल गईं और वह एक टहनी से लिपट गया। बोला, "तू बड़ा पापी है। मैंने तेरी जान बचाई और तू मुझे मारने को तैयार हो गया। अब मैं तुझे खा जाऊं तो तू क्या कर लेगा!"
राजकुमार के हाथ-पांव फूल गये। खैर, सवेरे शेर तो चला गया और इधर रीछ राजकुमार को गूंगा-बहरा बनाकर चलता बना।
राजकुमार घर लौटा तो उसकी हालत देखकर राजा को बड़ा दु:ख हुआ। उसने बहुतेरा इलाज कराया, पर कोई फायदा न हुआ। तब एक दिन दीवान ने कहा, "मेरे बेटे की बहू बहुत होशियार है।" राजा ने कहा, "बुलाओ।" दीवान के यहां वह चित्रकार छिपा हुआ था। उसने उसका स्त्री का भेस बनवाया और दरबार में लाया। पर्दे की आड़ में वह स्त्री बैठी। उसने राजकुमार से कहा, "मेरी बात सुनो। विभीषण बड़ा शूरवीर था, पर दगा करके रामचन्द्र से जा मिला और राज्य का नाशक हुआ। भस्मापुर ने महादेव की तपस्या करके वर पाया, फिर उन्हीं के साथ विश्वासघात करके पार्वती को लेने की इच्छा की, सो भस्म हो गया। हे राजकुमार! रीछ ने तुम्हारे साथ इतना उपकार किया था, पर तुमने उसे धोखा दिया। पर इसमें दोष तुम्हारा नहीं है, तुम्हारे पिता का है। जैसा बीज बोयेगा, वैसा ही फल होगा।"
इतनी बात सुनते ही राजकुमार उठ बैठा। राजा सब सुन रहा था। बोला, "रीछ की बात तुम्हें कैसे मालूम हुई?"
उसने कहा, "राजन्! जब मैं पढ़ने जाती थी तो मैंने अपने गुरु की बड़ी सेवा की थी। गुरु ने प्रसन्न होकर मुझे एक मंत्र दिया। उसे मैंने साधा। तबसे सरस्वती मेरे मन में बसी हैं। जिस तरह रानी का तिल मैंने पहचान कर बनाया, वैसे ही रीछ बात जान ली।"
यह सुनकर राजा सारी बात समझ गया। उसने पर्दा हटवा दिया। खुश होकर चित्रकार को आधा राज्य देकर अपना दीवान बना लिया।
इतना कहकर ब्राह्मण बोला, "महाराज! मेरे श्लोक का यह मर्म है।"
राजा विक्रमादित्य ने प्रसन्न होकर हजार गांव उसके लिए बांध दिये।
पुतली बोली, "क्यों राजन्! हैं तुममें इतने गुण?"
राजा बड़ी परेशानी में पड़ा दीवान ने कहा, "महाराज! आप सिंहासन पर बैठेंगे तो ये पुतलियां रो-रोकर मर जायंगी।" पर राजा न माना। अगले दिन फिर सिंहासन की ओर बढ़ा कि सोलहवीं पुतली सुन्दरवती बोल उठी, "हैं-हैं, ऐसा मत करना। पहले मेरी बात सुनो।"*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 16*
*उज्जैन नगरी में छत्तीस और चार जात बसती थीं। वहां एक बड़ा सेठ था। वह सबकी सहायता करता था। जो भी उसके पास जाता, खाली हाथ न लौटता। उस सेठ के एक बड़ा सुन्दर पुत्र था। सेठ ने सोचा कि अच्छी लड़की मिल जाय तो उसका ब्याह कर दूं। उसने ब्राह्मणों को बुलाकर लड़की की तलाश में इधर-उधर भेजा। एक ब्राह्मण ने सेठ को खबर दी कि समुद्र पार एक सेठ है, जिसकी लड़की बड़ी रुपवती और गुणवती है। सेठ ने उसे वहां जाने को कहा। ब्राह्मण जहाज में बैठकर वहां पहुंचा। सेठ से मिला। सेठ ने सब बातें पूछीं और अपनी मंजूरी देकर आगे की रस्म करने के लिए अपना ब्राह्मण उसके साथ भेज दिया। दोनों ब्राह्मण कई दिन की मंजिल तय करके उज्जैन पहुंचे।

सेठ को समाचार मिला तो वह बहुत प्रसन्न हुआ। दोनों ओर से ब्याह की तैयारी होने लगी। दावतें हुईं। ब्याह का दिन पास आ गया तो चिंता हुई कि इतने दूर देश इतने कम समय में कैसे पहुंचा जा सकता है। सब हैरान हुए। तब किसी ने कहा कि एक बढ़ई ने एक उड़न-खटोला बनाकर राजा विक्रमादित्य को दिया था। वह उसे दे दे तो समय पर पहुंचा जा सकता है और लग्न में विवाह हो सकता है।

सेठ राजा के पास गया। उसने फौरन उड़न-खटोला दे दिया और कहा, "तुम्हें और कुछ चाहिए तो ले जाओ।"

सेठ ने कहा, "महाराज की दया से सबकुछ है।"

उड़न-खटोला लेकर बारात समय पर पहुंच गई और बड़ी धूम-धाम से विवाह हो गया। बारात लौटी तो सेठ राजा का उड़न-खटोला वापस करने गया। राजा ने कहा, "मैं दी हुई चीज वापस नहीं लेता।"

इतना कहकर उन्होंने बहुत-सा धन उस सेठ को दिया और कहा, "यह मेरी ओर से अपने बेटे को दे देना।"

पुतली बोली, "विक्रमादित्य की बराबरी तो इंद्र भी नहीं कर सकता। तुम किस गिनती में हो"

वह दिन भी गुजर गया।

अगले दिन राजा फिर सिंहासन पर बैठने को गया तो सत्यवती नाम की सत्रहवीं पुतली ने उसे रोककर यह कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 17*
*एक दिन वीर विक्रमादित्य अपनी सभा में बैठा था। अचानक उसने पंडितों से पूछा, "बताओ, पाताल का राजा कौन है?" एक पंडित बोला, "महाराज! पाताल का राजा शेषनाग है।" राजा की इच्छा हुई कि उसे देखें। उसने अपने वीरों को बुलाया। वे राजा को पाताल ले गये। राजा ने देखा कि शेषनाग का महल रत्नों से जगमगा रहा है। द्वार पर कमल के फूलों की बंदनवारें बंधी हुई हैं। घर-घर आनंद हो रहा है। खबर मिलने पर शेषनाग द्वार पर आया। पूछा कि तुम कौन हो? राजा ने बता दिया। फिर बोला, "आपके दर्शन की इच्छा थी, सो पूरी हुई।"

शेषनाग राजा को अंदर ले गया। वहां उसी खूब आवभगत की। राजा पांच-सात दिन वहां रहा। जब विदा मांगी तो शेषनाग ने उसे चार लाल दिये। एक का गुण था कि जितने चाहो, उतने गहने उससे ले लो। दूसरे लाल से हाथी-घोड़े-पालकियां मिलती थीं, तीसरे से लक्ष्मी और चौथे से हरिभजन और अनेक काम करने की इच्छा पूरी होती थी।

राजा अपने नगर में आया। वहां उसे एक भूखा ब्राह्मण मिला। उसने भिक्षा मांगी। राजा ने सोचा कि एक लाल दे दे। उसने ब्राह्मण को चारों लाल के गुण बताये और पूछा कि कौन-सा लोगे? उसने कहा कि मैं घर पूछकर अभी आता हूं। घर पहुंचने पर उसने लालों की बात कही तो ब्राह्मणी ने कहा, "वह लाल लो, जो लक्ष्मी देता है; क्योंकि लक्ष्मी से ही सब काम सधते हैं।" ब्राह्मण के बेटे ने कहा, "अकेली लक्ष्मी से क्या होगा! तुम वह लो, जिससे हाथी-घोड़े-पालकियां मिलती हैं।" बेटे की बहू ने कहा, "तुम वह लो, जिससे गहने मिलते है; क्योंकि गहनों से बहुत-से काम निकलते है।" ब्राह्मण ने कहा, "तुम तीनों बौरा गये हो। मेरी इच्छा सिवा धर्म के और कुछ नहीं; क्योंकि धर्म से जग में यश मिलता है। मैं तो वह लाल चाहता हूं जिससे धर्म-कर्म हो।" चारों की चार मति। ब्राह्मण क्या करे! आकर उसने राजा को सब हाल कह सुनाया। राजा ने कहा, "महाराज! तुम उदास न हो। चारों लाल ले जाओ।"

ब्राह्मण को चारों लाल देकर विक्रमादित्य अपने घर लौट आया।

पुतली बोली, "इस कलियुग में है कोई जो उस राजा के समान दान दे?"

राजा भोज बड़ा निराश हुआ। अगले दिन जब वह सिंहासन पर बैठने को हुआ तो उसे अठारहवीं पुतली रुपरेखा ने रोक दिया और यह कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 18*
*एक दिन दो सन्यासी झगड़ते हुए राजा विक्रमादित्य के यहां आये। एक कहता था कि सबकुछ मन के वश में है। मन की इच्छा से ही सब होता है। दूसरा कहता था कि सबकुछ ज्ञान से होता है। राजा ने कहा, "अच्छी बात है। मैं सोचकर जवाब दूंगा।"

इसके बाद कई दिन तक राजा विचार करता रहा। आखिर एक दिन उसने दोनों संन्यासियों को बुलाकर कहा, "महराज! यह शरीर आग, पानी, हवा और मिट्टी से बना है। मन इनका सरदार है। अगर ये मन के हिसाब से चलें तो घड़ी भर में शरीर का नाश हो जाय। इसलिए मन पर अंकुश होना जरुरी है। जो ज्ञानी लोग है।, उनकी काया अमर होती है। सो हे संन्यासियो! मन का होना बड़ा जरुरी है, पर उतना ही जरुरी ज्ञान का होना भी है।"

इस उत्तर से दोनों संन्यासी बहुत प्रसन्न हुए। उसमें से एक ने राजा को खड़िया का एक ढेला दिया और कहा, "हे राजन्! इस खड़िया से दिन में जो चित्र बनाओगे, रात को वे सब शक्लें तुम्हें प्रत्यक्ष अपनी आंखों से दिखाई देंगी।"

इतना कहकर दोनों संन्यासी चले गये। उनके जाने पर राजा ने अपने महल

दो संन्यासी राजा के पास आये।

की सफाई कराई और फिर किवाड़ बंद करके उसने कृष्ण, सरस्वती आदि की तस्वीरें बनाई। रात होने पर वे सब उसे साफ दीखने लगे। वे आपस में जो बात करते थे, वह भी राजा को सुनायी देती थी। सवेरा होते ही वे सब गायब हो गये और दीवार पर चित्र बने रह गये।

अगले दिन राजा ने हाथी, घोड़े, पालकी, रथ, फौज आदि बनाये। रात को ये सब दिखाई दिये। इसी तरह तीसरे दिन उसने मृदंग, सितार, बीन, बांसुरी, करताल, अलगोजा आदि एक-एक बजाने वाले साथ में बना दिये। रात भर वह गाना सुनता रहा।

राजा रोज कुछ-न-कुछ बनाता और रात को उनका तमाशा देखता। इस तरह कई दिन निकल गये। उधर राजा जब अंदर महल में रानियों के पास नहीं गये तो उन्हें चिंता हूई। पहले उन्होंने आपस में सलाह की, फिर चार रानियां मिलकर राजा के पास आयीं। राजा ने उन्हें सब बातें बता दीं। रानियों ने कहा कि हमें बड़ा दु:ख है। हम महल में आपके ही सहारे हैं।

राजा ने कहा, "मुझे बताओ, मैं क्या करुँ। जो मांगो, सो दूं।"

रानियों ने वही खड़िया मांगी। राजा ने आनंद से दे दी।

पुतली ने कहा, "राजा भोज, देखो, कैसी बढ़िया चीज विक्रमादित्य के हाथ लगी थी, पर मांगने पर उसने फौरन दे दी। तुम इतने उदार हो तो सिंहासन पर बैठो।"

वह दिन भी निकल गया। राजा क्या करता! अगले दिन जब सिंहासन की ओर बढ़ा तो तारा नाम की उन्नीसवीं पुतली झट उसके रास्ते को रोककर खड़ी हो गई। बोली, "पहले मेरी बात सुनों।"*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 19*
*एक ब्राह्मण हाथ-पैर की लकीरों को अच्छी तरह जानता था। एक दिन उसने रास्ते में एक पैर के निशान देखे, जिसमें ऊपर को जानेवाली एक लकीर थी और कमल था। ब्राह्मण ने सोचा कि हो न हो, कोई राजा नंगे पैर इधर से गया है। यह सोचकर वह उन निशानों को देखता हुआ उधर चल दिया। कोसभर गया होगा कि उसे एक आदमी पेड़ से लकड़ियां तोड़कर गट्ठर में बांधते हुए दिखाई दिया। उसने पास जाकर पूछा, "तुम यहां कबसे हो? इधर कोई आया है क्या?"

उस आदमी ने जवाब दिया, "मैं तो दो घड़ी रात से यहां हूं। आदमी तो दूर, मुझे छोड़कर कोई परिन्दा भी नहीं आया।" इस पर ब्राह्मण ने उसका पैर देखा। रेखा और कमल दोनों मौजूद थे।

ब्राह्मण बड़े सोच में पड़ गया कि आखिर मामला क्या है? सब लक्षण राजा के होते हुए भी इसकी यह हालत है! ब्राह्मण ने पूछा, "तुम कहां रहते हो और लकड़ी काटने का काम कबसे करते हो?" उसने बताया, "मै! राजा विक्रमादित्य के नगर में रहता हूं और जबसे होश संभाला है, तब से यही काम करता हूं।" ब्राह्मण ने फिर पूछा, "क्यों, तुमने बहुत दु:ख पाया है?" उसने कहा, "भगवान् की इच्छा है कि किसी को हाथी पर चढ़ाये, किसी को पैदल फिराये। किसी को धन-दौलत बिना मांगे मिले, किसी को मांगने पर टुकड़ा भी न मिले। जो करम में लिखा है, वह भुगतान ही पड़ता है।"

यह सब सुनकर ब्राह्मण सोचने लगा कि मैंने इतनी मेहनत करके विद्या पढ़ी, सो झूठी निकली। अब राजा विक्रमादित्य के पास जाकर उसे निशान भी देखूं। न मिले तो पोथियों को जला दूंगा।

इतना सोच वह विक्रमादित्य के पास पहुंचा। राजा के पैर देखे तो उनमें कोई निशान न था। यह देखकर वह और भी दुखी हुआ और उसने तय किया कि घर जाकर किताबें जला देगा। उसे उदास देखकर राजा ने पूछा, "क्या बात है?"

ब्राह्मण ने सब बातें दीं। बोला, "जिसके पैर में राजा के निशान है, वह जंगल में लकड़ी काटता है। जिसके निशान नहीं है, वह राज करता है।"

राजा बोला, "महाराज! किसी के लक्षण गुप्त होते हैं, किसी के दिखाई देते है।"

ब्राह्मण ने कहा, "मैं कैसे जानूं?"

राजा ने छुरी मंगाकर तलुवे की खाल चीरकर लक्षण दिखा दिये। बोला, "हे ब्राह्मण! ऐसी विद्या किस काम की, जिसे सब भेद न मालूम हों!"

यह सुनकर ब्राह्मण लज्जित होकर चला गया।

पुतली बोली, "जो इतना साहस कर सता हो, वह सिंहासन पर बैठे। नाम, धर्म और यश आदमी के जाने से नहीं जाना जाता—जैसे फूल नहीं रहता, पर उसकी सुगंधि इत्र में रह जाती है।"

सुनकर राजा को चेत हुआ। कहने लगा, "यह दुनिया स्थिर नहीं है। पेड़ की छांह जैसी उसी गति है। जिस तरह चांद-सूरज आते-जाते रहते हैं, वैसे ही आदमी का जीना=मरना है। देह दु:ख देती है। सुख हरि-भजन में है।"

राजा ने यह सब सोचा, लेकिन जैसे ही अगला दिन आया कि सिंहासन पर बैठने की फिर इच्छा हुई। वह उधर गया कि बीसवीं पुतली चन्द्रज्योति ने उसे रोक दिया। बोला, "पहले मेरी बात सुनो।"*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 20*
*एक बार कार्तिक के महीने में राजा विक्रमादित्य ने भजन-कीर्तन कराया। राजा की खबर पाकर दूर-दूर से राजा लोग आये, योगी आये। जब राजा सबका प्रसाद देने लगा तो उसने देखा कि और सब देवता तो आ गये हैं, पर चंद्रमा नहीं आये। राजा ने अपने वीरों को बुलाया और उनकी मदद से चंद्रलोक पहुंचा। वहां जाकर चंद्रमा से कहा, "हे देव! मेरा क्या अपराध है जो आपने आने की कृपा नहीं की? आपके बिना काम अधूरा रहेगा।"

चंद्रमा ने हंसकर कहा, "तुम अपने जी में उदास न हो। मेरे जाने से संसार में अंधेरा हो जायगा। इसलिये मेरा जाना ठीक नहीं। तुम जाओ और अपना काम पूरा करो।"

इतना कहकर चंद्रमा ने उन्हें अमृत देकर विदा किया। रास्ते में राजा देखते क्या हैं कि यम के दूत एक ब्राह्मण के प्राण लिये जा रहे हैं। राजा ने उन्हें रोका, पूछने पर मालूम हुआ कि उज्जैन नगरी के एक ब्राह्मण को हमें दिखा दो, तब ले जाना।"

राजा ने कहा, "पहले उस ब्राह्मण को हमें दिखा दो, तब ले जाना।"

वे सब उज्जैन आये। राजा ने देखा कि वह तो उसी का पुरोहित है। राजा ने यम के दूतों को बातों में लगाकर मुर्दे के मुंह में अमृत डाल दिया। वह जी उठा। यम के दूत निराश होकर चले गये। पुतली बोली, "हे राजा! तुम इतना पुरुषार्थ कर सको तो सिंहासन पर बैठो।"

राजा ने कीर्तन कराया।

राजा मन मारकर रह गया, पर सिंहासन पर बैठने की उसकी इच्छा ज्यों-की-त्यों बनी रही। अगले दिन जब वह उस पर बैठने को हुआ तो इक्कीसवीं पुतली अनुरोमवती रोककर अपनी बात सुनाने लगी।*

----------


## mravay

इतना कहकर बेताल ने पूछा, “राजन्, बताओ, सेनापति और राजा में कौन अधिक साहसी था?”

राजा ने कहा, “राजा अधिक साहसी था; क्योंकि उसने राजधर्म पर दृढ़ रहने के लिए उन्मादिनी को उसके पति के कहने पर भी स्वीकार नहीं किया और अपने प्राणों को त्याग दिया। सेनापति कुलीन सेवक था। अपने स्वामी की भलाई में उसका प्राण देना अचरज की बात नहीं। असली काम तो राजा ने किया कि प्राण छोड़कर भी राजधर्म नहीं छोड़ा।”

राजा का यह उत्तर सुनकर बेताल फिर पेड़ पर जा लटका। राजा उसे पुन: पकड़कर लाया और तब उसने यह कहानी सुनायी।

----------


## mravay

*बैताल पचीसी 18*
उज्जैन नगरी में महासेन नाम का राजा राज करता था। उसके राज्य में वासुदेव शर्मा नाम का एक ब्राह्मण रहता था, जिसके गुणाकर नाम का बेटा था। गुणाकर बड़ा जुआरी था। वह अपने पिता का सारा धन जुए में हार गया। ब्राह्मण ने उसे घर से निकाल दिया। वह दूसरे नगर में पहुँचा। वहाँ उसे एक योगी मिला। उसे हैरान देखकर उसने कारण पूछा तो उसने सब बता दिया। योगी ने कहा, “लो, पहले कुछ खा लो।” गुणाकर ने जवाब दिया, “मैं ब्राह्मण का बेटा हूँ। आपकी भिक्षा कैसे खा सकता हूँ?”

इतना सुनकर योगी ने सिद्धि को याद किया। वह आयी। योगी ने उससे आवभगत करने को कहा। सिद्धि ने एक सोने का महल बनवाया और गुणाकार उसमें रात को अच्छी तरह से रहा। सबेरे उठते ही उसने देखा कि महल आदि कुछ भी नहीं है। उसने योगी से कहा, “महाराज, उस स्त्री के बिना अब मैं नहीं रह सकता।”

योगी ने कहा, “वह तुम्हें एक विद्या प्राप्त करने से मिलेगी और वह विद्या जल के अन्दर खड़े होकर मंत्र जपने से मिलेगी। लेकिन जब वह लड़की तुम्हें मेरी सिद्धि से मिल सकती है तो तुम विद्या प्राप्त करके क्या करोगे?”

गुणाकर ने कहा, “नहीं, मैं स्वयं वैसा करूँगा।” योगी बोला, “कहीं ऐसा न हो कि तुम विद्या प्राप्त न कर पाओ और मेरी सिद्धि भी नष्ट हो जाय!”

पर गुणाकर न माना। योगी ने उसे नदी के किनारे ले जाकर मंत्र बता दिये और कहा कि जब तुम जप करते हुए माया से मोहित होगे तो मैं तुम पर अपनी विद्या का प्रयोग करूँगा। उस समय तुम अग्नि में प्रवेश कर जाना।”

----------


## mravay

गुणाकर जप करने लगा। जब वह माया से एकदम मोहित हो गया तो देखता क्या है कि वह किसी ब्राह्मण के बेटे के रूप में पैदा हुआ है। उसका ब्याह हो गया, उसके बाल-बच्चे भी हो गये। वह अपने जन्म की बात भूल गया। तभी योगी ने अपनी विद्या का प्रयोग किया। गुणाकर मायारहित होकर अग्नि में प्रवेश करने को तैयार हुआ। उसी समय उसने देखा कि उसे मरता देख उसके माँ-बाप और दूसरे लोग रो रहे हैं और उसे आग में जाने से रोक रहे हैं। गुणाकार ने सोचा कि मेरे मरने पर ये सब भी मर जायेंगे और पता नहीं कि योगी की बात सच हो या न हो।

इस तरह सोचता हुआ वह आग में घुसा तो आग ठंडी हो गयी और माया भी शान्त हो गयी। गुणाकर चकित होकर योगी के पास आया और उसे सारा हाल बता दिया।

योगी ने कहा, “मालूम होता है कि तुम्हारे करने में कोई कसर रह गयी।”

योगी ने स्वयं सिद्धि की याद की, पर वह नहीं आयी। इस तरह योगी और गुणाकर दोनों की विद्या नष्ट हो गयी।

इतनी कथा कहकर बेताल ने पूछा, “राजन्, यह बताओ कि दोनों की विद्या क्यों नष्ट हो गयी?”

राजा बोला, “इसका जवाब साफ़ है। निर्मल और शुद्ध संकल्प करने से ही सिद्धि प्राप्त होती है। गुणाकर के दिल में शंका हुई कि पता नहीं, योगी की बात सच होगी या नहीं। योगी की विद्या इसलिए नष्ट हुई कि उसने अपात्र को विद्या दी।”

राजा का उत्तर सुनकर बेताल फिर पेड़ पर जा लटका। राजा वहाँ गया और उसे लेकर चला तो उसने यह कहानी सुनायी।

----------


## mravay

*बैताल पचीसी 19*
वक्रोलक नामक नगर में सूर्यप्रभ नाम का राजा राज करता था। उसके कोई सन्तान न थी। उसी समय में एक दूसरी नगरी में धनपाल नाम का एक साहूकार रहता था। उसकी स्त्री का नाम हिरण्यवती था और उसके धनवती नाम की एक पुत्री थी। जब धनवती बड़ी हुई तो धनपाल मर गया और उसके नाते-रिश्तेदारों ने उसका धन ले लिया। हिरण्यवती अपनी लड़की को लेकर रात के समय नगर छोड़कर चल दी। रास्ते में उसे एक चोर सूली पर लटकता हुआ मिला। वह मरा नहीं था। उसने हिरण्यवती को देखकर अपना परिचय दिया और कहा, “मैं तुम्हें एक हज़ार अशर्फियाँ दूँगा। तुम अपनी लड़की का ब्याह मेरे साथ कर दो।”

हिरण्यवती ने कहा, “तुम तो मरने वाले हो।”

चोर बोला, “मेरे कोई पुत्र नहीं है और निपूते की परलोक में सदगति नहीं होती। अगर मेरी आज्ञा से और किसी से भी इसके पुत्र पैदा हो जायेगा तो मुझे सदगति मिल जायेगी।”

हिरण्यवती ने लोभ के वश होकर उसकी बात मान ली और धनवती का ब्याह उसके साथ कर दिया। चोर बोला, “इस बड़ के पेड़ के नीचे अशर्फियाँ गड़ी हैं, सो ले लेना और मेरे प्राण निकलने पर मेरा क्रिया-कर्म करके तुम अपनी बेटी के साथ अपने नगर में चली जाना।”

इतना कहकर चोर मर गया। हिरण्यवती ने ज़मीन खोदकर अशर्फियाँ निकालीं, चोर का क्रिया-कर्म किया और अपने नगर में लौट आयी।

----------


## mravay

उसी नगर में वसुदत्त नाम का एक गुरु था, जिसके मनस्वामी नाम का शिष्य था। वह शिष्य एक वेश्या से प्रेम करता था। वेश्या उससे पाँच सौ अशर्फियाँ माँगती थी। वह कहाँ से लाकर देता! संयोग से धनवती ने मनस्वामी को देखा और वह उसे चाहने लगी। उसने अपनी दासी को उसके पास भेजा। मनस्वामी ने कहा कि मुझे पाँच सौ अशर्फियाँ मिल जायें तो मैं एक रात धनवती के साथ रह सकता हूँ।

हिरण्यवती राजी हो गयी। उसने मनस्वामी को पाँच सौ अशर्फियाँ दे दीं। बाद में धनवती के एक पुत्र उत्पन्न हुआ। उसी रात शिवाजी ने सपने में उन्हें दर्शन देकर कहा, “तुम इस बालक को हजार अशर्फियों के साथ राजा के महल के दरवाज़े पर रख आओ।”

माँ-बेटी ने ऐसा ही किया। उधर शिवाजी ने राजा को सपने में दर्शन देकर कहा, “तुम्हारे द्वार पर किसी ने धन के साथ लड़का रख दिया है, उसे ग्रहण करो।”

राजा ने अपने नौकरों को भेजकर बालक और अशर्फियों को मँगा लिया। बालक का नाम उसने चन्द्रप्रभ रखा। जब वह लड़का बड़ा हुआ तो उसे गद्दी सौंपकर राजा काशी चला गया और कुछ दिन बाद मर गया।

----------


## mravay

*बैताल पचीसी 20*
चित्रकूट नगर में एक राजा रहता था। एक दिन वह शिकार खेलने जंगल में गया। घूमते-घूमते वह रास्ता भूल गया और अकेला रह गया। थक कर वह एक पेड़ की छाया में लेटा कि उसे एक ऋषि-कन्या दिखाई दी। उसे देखकर राजा उस पर मोहित हो गया। थोड़ी देर में ऋषि स्वयं आ गये। ऋषि ने पूछा, “तुम यहाँ कैसे आये हो?” राजा ने कहा, “मैं शिकार खेलने आया हूँ। ऋषि बोले, “बेटा, तुम क्यों जीवों को मारकर पाप कमाते हो?”

राजा ने वादा किया कि मैं अब कभी शिकार नहीं खेलूँगा। खुश होकर ऋषि ने कहा, “तुम्हें जो माँगना हो, माँग लो।”

राजा ने ऋषि-कन्या माँगी और ऋषि ने खुश होकर दोनों का विवाह कर दिया। राजा जब उसे लेकर चला तो रास्ते में एक भयंकर राक्षस मिला। बोला, “मैं तुम्हारी रानी को खाऊँगा। अगर चाहते हो कि वह बच जाय तो सात दिन के भीतर एक ऐसे ब्राह्मण-पुत्र का बलिदान करो, जो अपनी इच्छा से अपने को दे और उसके माता-पिता उसे मारते समय उसके हाथ-पैर पकड़ें।” डर के मारे राजा ने उसकी बात मान ली। वह अपने नगर को लौटा और अपने दीवान को सब हाल कह सुनाया। दीवान ने कहा, “आप परेशान न हों, मैं उपाय करता हूँ।”

इसके बाद दीवान ने सात बरस के बालक की सोने की मूर्ति बनवायी और उसे कीमती गहने पहनाकर नगर-नगर और गाँव-गाँव घुमवाया। यह कहलवा दिया कि जो कोई सात बरस का ब्राह्मण का बालक अपने को बलिदान के लिए देगा और बलिदान के समय उसके माँ-बाप उसके हाथ-पैर पकड़ेंगे, उसी को यह मूर्ति और सौ गाँव मिलेंगे।

----------


## hindi9

बहुत ही दिलचस्प कथाएँ

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 21*
*किसी नगर में एक ब्राह्मण रहता था। वह बड़ा गुणी था। एक बार वह घूमते-घूमते कामानगरी में पहुंचा। वहां कामसेन नाम का राजा राज करता था। उसके कामकंदला नाम की एक नर्तकी थी। जिस दिन ब्राह्मण वहां पहुंचा, कामकंदला का नाच हो रहा था। मृदंग की आवाज आ रही थी। आवाज सुनकर ब्राह्मण ने कहा कि राज की सभा के लोग बड़े मूर्ख हैं, जो गुण पर विचार नहीं करते। पूछने पर उसने बताया कि जो मृदंग बजा रहा है, उसके एक हाथ में अंगूठा नहीं है। राजा ने सुना तो मृदंग बजाने वाले को बुलाया और देखा कि उसका एक अंगूठा मोम का है। राजा ने ब्राह्मण को बहुत-सा धन दिया और अपनी सथा में बुला लिया। नाच चल रहा था। इतने में ब्राह्मण ने देखा कि एक भौंरा आया और कामकंदला को काट कर उड़ गया, लेकिन उस नर्तकी ने किसी को मालूम भी न होने दिया। ब्राह्मण ने खुश होकर अपना सबकुछ उसे दे डाला। राजा बड़ा गुस्सा हुआ कि उसी दी हुई चीज उसने क्यों दे दी और ब्राह्मण को देश निकाला दे दिया। कामकंदला चुपचाप उसके पीछे गई और उसे छिपाकर अपने घर में ले आयी। लेकिन दोनों डरकर वहां रहते थे। एक दिन ब्राह्मण ने कहा, "अगर राजा को मालूम हो गया तो हम लोग बड़ी मुसीबत में पड़ जायंगे। इसलिए मैं कहीं और ठिकाना करके तुम्हें ले जाऊंगा।"

इतना कहकर वह उज्जैन में राजा विक्रमादित्य के यहां गया और उससे सब हाल कहा। राजा ब्राह्मण को लेकर अपनी फौज सहित कामानगरी की तरफ बढ़ा। दस कोस इधर ही डेरा डाला। इसे बाद विक्रमादित्य ने किया क्या कि वैद्य का भेस बनाकर कामकंदला के पास पहुंचा। ब्राह्मण की याद में वह बड़ी बेचैन हो रही थी। राजा ने कहा, "ऐसे ही हमारे यहां माधव नाम का एक ब्राह्मण था, जो विरह का दु:ख पाकर मर गया।" इतना सुनकर कामकंदला ने एक आह भरी और उसके प्राण निकल गये।

राजा ने लौटकर यह खबर ब्राह्मण को सुनायी तो उसकी भी जान निकल गई। राजा को बडा दु:ख हुआ और वह चंदन की चिता बनाकर खुद जलने को तैयार हो गया। इसी बीच राजा के दोनों वीर आ गये और उन्होंने कहा, "हे राजा! तुम दु:खी मत हो, हम अभी अमृत लाकर ब्राह्मण और कामकंदला को जिला देंगे।"

इसके बाद विक्रमादित्य ने कामानगरी के राजा से युद्ध किया और उसे हरा किया। कामकंदला उसे मिल गई और उसने बड़ी धूमधाम से उसका विवाह ब्राह्मण से कर दिया।

पुतली बोली, "हे राजन्! तुममें इतना साहस हो तो सिंहासन पर बैठो।"

राजा चुप रहा गया।

अगले दिन उसे बाईसवीं पुतली अनूपरेखा ने रोककर यह कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 22*
*एक दिन राजा विक्रमादित्य ने अपने दीवान से पूछा कि आदमी बुद्धि अपने कर्म से पाता है या अपने माता-पिता से? दीवान ने कहा, "महाराज! पूर्वजन्म में जो जैसा कर्म करता है, विधाता वैसा ही उसके भागय में लिख देता है।" राजा ने कहा, "यह तुमने क्या कहा? जन्म लेते ही लड़का माता-पिता से सीखता है।" दीवान बोला, "नहीं महाराज! कर्म का लिखा ही होता।"

इस पर राजा ने क्या किया कि दूर बियावान में एक महल बनवाया और उसमें अपने दीवान के, ब्राह्मण के और कोतवाल के बेटे को जन्मते ही गूंगी, बहरी और अंधी दाइयां देकर उस महल में भिजवा दिया। बारह बरस बाद उन्हें बुलाया। सबसे पहले उसने अपने बेटा से पूछा, "तुम्हारे क्या हाल हैं?" राजकुमार ने हंसकर कहा, "आपके पुण्य से सब कुशल है।" राजा ने खुश होकर मंत्री की तरफ देखा। मंत्री ने कहा, "महाराज! यह सब कर्म का लिखा है।" फिर राजा ने दीवान के बेटे को बुलाया और उससे वही सवाल किया। उसने कहा, "महाराज! संसार में जो आता है, वह जाता भी है। सो कुशल कैसी?" सुनकर राजा चुप हो गया। थोड़ी देर बाद उसने कोतवाल के बेटे को बुलाया। कुशल पूछने पर उसने कहा, "महाराज! कुशल कैसे हो? चोर चोरी करते हैं, बदनाम हम होते हैं।" इसके बाद ब्राह्मण के बेटे की बारी आयी। उसने कहा, "महाराज! दिन-दिन उमर घटती जाती है। सो कुशल कैसी?"

चारों की बातें सुनकर राजा समझ गया कि दीवान का कहना ठीक था। महल में कोई सिखाने वाला नहीं था। फिर भी वे चारों सीख गये तो इसमें पूर्वजन्म के कर्मों का ही हाथ रहा होगा। राजा ने दीवान को अपने सब सरदारों का सरदार बनाया और चारों लड़कों के विवाह करके उन्हें बहुत-सा धन दिया।

राजा ने चारों लड़को को बुलाया।

पुतली बोली, "राजा होकर भी जो अपनी बात पर हठ न करे और सही बात को माने, वहीं सिंहासन पर पांव रक्खे।"

अगले दिन तेईसवीं पुतली करुणवती ने राजा को रोका और अपनी कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 23*
*जब राजा विक्रमादित्य गद्दी पर बैठा तो उसने अपने दीवान से कहा कि तुमसे काम नहीं होगा। अच्छा हो कि मेरे लिए बीस दूसरे आदमी दे दो। दीवान ने ऐसा ही किया। वे लोग काम करने लगे। दीवान सोचने लगा कि वह अब क्या करे, जिससे राजा उससे खुश हो। संयोग की बात कि एक दिन उसे नदी में एक बहुत ही सुन्दर फूल बहुता हुआ मिला, जिसे उसने राजा को भेंट कर दिया। राजा बड़ा प्रसन्न हुआ और उसने कहा, "इस फूल का पेड़ लाकर मुझे दो, नहीं तो मैं तुम्हें देश-निकाला दे दूंगा।" दीवान बड़ा दु:खी हुआ और एक नाव पर कुछ सामान रखकर जिधर से फूल बहकर आया था, उधर चल दिया।

चलते-चलते वह एक पहाड़ के पास पहुंचा, जहां से नदी में पानी आ रहा था। वह नाव से उतरकर पहाड़ पर गया। वहां देखता क्या है कि हाथी, घोड़े, शेर आदि दहाड़ रहे हैं। वह आगे बढ़ा। उसे ठीक वेसा ही एक और फूल बहता हुआ दिखाई दिया। उसे आशा बंधी। आगे जाने पर उसे एक महल दिखाई दिया। वहां पेड़ में एक तपस्वी जंजीर से बंधा उलटा लटक रहा था और उसे घाव से लहू की जो बूंदें नीचे पानी में गिरती थीं, वे ही फूल बन जाती थीं। बीस और योगी वहां बैठे थे, जिनका शरीर सूखकर कांटा हो रहा था।

एक तपस्वी उल्टा लटका था।

दीवान ने बहुत-से फूल इकट्ठे किये और अपने देश लौटकर राजा को सब हाल कह सुनाया। सुनकर राजा ने कहा, "तुमने जो तपस्वी लटकता देखा, वह मेरा ही शरीर है। पूर्व जन्म में मैंने ऐसे ही तपसया की थी। बीस योगी जो वहां बैठे हैं, वे तुम्हारे दिये हुए आदमी हैं।" इतना बताकर राजा ने कहा, "तुम चिंता न करो, जबतक मैं राजा हूं, तुम दीवान रहोगे। अपना परिचय देने के लिए मैंने यह सब किया था। अपने बड़े भाई को मैंने मारा तो इसमें दोष मेरा नहीं था। जो करम में लिखा होता है, सो होकर ही रहता।"

पुतली बोली, "राजा भोज!तुम हो ऐसे, जो सिंहासन पर बैठो?"

अगले दिन चौबीसवीं पुतली चित्रकला की बारी थी। उसने राजा को रोककर अपनी कहानी कही।*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 24*
*एक बार राजा विक्रमादित्य गंगाजी नहाने गया। वहां देखता क्या है कि एक बनिये की सुंदर स्त्री नदी के किनारे खड़ी एक साहूकार के लड़के से इशारों में बात कर रही है। थोड़ी देर में जब वे दोनों जाने लगे तो राजा ने अपना एक आदमी उनके पीछे कर दिया। उसने लौटकर बताया कि उस स्त्री ने घर पर पहुंचने पर अपना सिर खोलकर दिखाया, फिर छाती पर हाथ रक्खा, और अंदर चली गई। राजा ने पूछा कि इसका क्या मतलब है तो उसने कहा, "स्त्री ने बताया कि जब अंधेरी रात होगी तब मैं आऊंगी। साहूकार के लड़के ने भी वैसा ही इशारा करके कहा कि अच्छा।"

इसके बाद रात को राजा वहां गया। जब रात अंधेरी हो गई तो राजा ने खिड़की पर कंकड़ी मारी। स्त्री समझ गई कि साहूकार का लड़का आ गया। वह माल-मत्ता लेकर आयी। राजा ने कहा, "तुम्हारा आदमी जीता है। वह राजा से शिकायत कर देगा तो मुसीबत हो जायगी। इससे पहले उसे मार आओ।" स्त्री गई और कटारी से अपने आदमी को मारकर लौट आयी। राजा ने सोचा कि जब यह अपने आदमी की सगी नहीं हुई तो और किसकी होगी। सो वह उसे बहकाकर नदी के इस किनारे पर छोड़ उधर चला गया। स्त्री ने राह देखी। राजा न लौटा तो वह घर जाकर चिल्ला-चिल्लाकर रोने लगी कि मेरे आदमी को चोरों ने मार डाला।

अगले दिन वह अपने आदमी के साथ सती होने को तैयार हो गई। आधी जल चुकी तो सहा न गया। कूदकर बाहर निकल आयी और नदी में कूद पड़ी। राजा ने कहा, "यह क्या?" वह बोली, "इसका भेद तुम अपने घर जाकर देखो। हम सात सखियां इस नगर में हैं। एक मैं हूं, छ: तुम्हारे घर में है।"

इतना कहकर वह पानी में डूब मरी। राजा घर लौटकर गया और सब हाल देखने लगा। आधी रात गये छहों रानियां सोने के थाल मिठाई से भरकर महल के पिछवाड़े गईं। वहां एक योगी ध्यान लगाये बैठा था। उसे उन्होंने भोजन कराया। इसके बाद योग-विद्या से छ: देह करके छहों रानियों को अपने पास रक्खा। थोड़ी देर बाद रानियां लौट गईं।

राजा ने सब बातें अपनी आंखों से देखीं। रानियों के चले जाने पर राजा योगी के पास गया। योगी के कहा, "तुम्हारी जो कामना हो सो बताओं।" राजा बोला, "हे स्वामी! मुझे वह विद्या दे दो, जिससे एक देह की छ: देहें हो जाती हैं।" योगी ने वह विद्या दे दी। इसे बाद राजा ने उसके टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर डाले। फिर वह रानियों को लेकर गुफा में आया और उनके सिर काटकर उसमें बंद करके चला आया। उनका धन उसने शहर के ब्राह्मणों में बांट दिया।

पुतली बोली, "हे राजा! हो तुम ऐसे, जो सिंहासन पर बैठो?"

उस दिन भी मुहूर्त निकल गया। अगले दिन पच्चीसवीं पुतली जयलक्ष्मी ने उसे रोककर कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 25*
*एक गरीब भाट था। उसकी कन्या ब्याह के योग्य हुई तो उसने सारी दुनिया के राजाओं के यहां चक्कर लगाये, लेकिन किसी ने भी उसे एक कौड़ी न दी। तब वह राजा विक्रमादित्य के पास पहुंचा और उसे सब हाल कह सुनाया। राजा ने तुरंत उसे दस लाख रुपये और हीरे, लाल, मोती और सोने-चांदी के गहने थाल भर-भरकर दिये। ब्राह्मण ने सब कुछ ब्याह में खर्च कर डाला। खाने को भी अपने पास कुछ न रक्खा।

पुतली बोली, "इतने दानी हो तो सिंहासन पर बैठो।"

राजा की हैरानी बहुत बढ़ गई। रोज कोई-न-कोई बाधा पड़ जाती थी। अगले दिन उसे छबीसवीं पुतली विद्यावती ने रोका और बोली, "पहले विक्रमादित्य की तरह यश कमाओ, तब सिंहासन पर बैठना।" इतना कहकर उसने सुनाया:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 26*
*एक दिन राजा विक्रमादित्य के मन में विचार आया कि वह राजकाज की माया में ऐसा भूला है कि उससे धर्म-कर्म नहीं बन पाता। यह सोच वह तपस्या करने जंगल में चला। वहां देखता क्या है कि बहुत-से तपस्वी आसने मारे धूनी के सामने बैठे साधना कर रहे हैं और धीरे-धीरे अपने शरीर को काट-काटकर होम कर रहे हैं। राजा ने भी ऐसा ही किया। तब एक दिन शिव का एक गण आया और सब तपस्वियों की राख समेटकर उन पर अमृत छिड़क दिया। सारे तपस्वी जीवित हो गये, लेकिन संयोग से राज की ढेरी पर अमृत छिड़कने से रह गया, तपस्वियों ने यह देखकर शिवजी से उसे जिलाने की प्रार्थना की और उन्होंने मंजूर कर ली। राजा जी गया। शिवजी ने प्रसन्न होकर उससे कहा, "जो तुम्हारे जी में आये, वह मांगो।"

राजा ने कहा, "आपने मुझे जीवन दिया है तो मेरा दुनिया से उद्धार कीजिये।" शिव ने हंसकर कहा, "तुम्हारे समान कलियुग में कोई भी ज्ञानी, योगी और दानी नहीं होगा।"

इतना कहकर उन्होंने उसे एक कमल का फूल दिया और कहा, "जब यह मुरझाने लगे तो समझ लेना कि छ: महीने के भीतर तुम्हारी मृत्यु हो जायगी।"

फूल लेकर राजा अपने नगर में आया और कई वर्ष तक अच्छी तरह से रहा। एक बार उसने देखा कि फूल मुरझा गया। उसने अपनी सारी धन-दौलत दान कर दी।

पुतली बोली, "राजन्! तुम हो ऐसे, जो सिंहासन पर बैठो?"

वह दिन भी निकल गया। अगले दिन उसे सत्ताईसवीं पुतली जगज्योति ने रोककर यह कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 27*
*एक बार विक्रमादित्य से किसी ने कहा कि इंद्र के बराबर कोई राजा नहीं है। यह सुनकर विक्रमादित्य ने अपने वीरों को बुलाया और उन्हें साथ लेकर इंद्रपुरी पहुंचा। इंद्र ने उसका स्वागत किया और आने का कारण पूछा। राजा ने कहा, "मैं आपके दर्शन करने आया हूं।" इंद्र ने प्रसन्न होकर उसे अपना मुकुट तथा विमान दिया और कहा, "जो तुम्हारे सिंहासन को बुरी निगाह से देखेगा, वह अंधा हो जायगा।"

राजा विदा होकर अपने नगर में आया। .......

राजा इन्द्रपुरी पहुंचा।

पुतली कहानी सुना रही थी कि इतने में राजा भोज सिंहासन पर पैर रखकर खड़ा हो गया। खड़े होते ही वह अंधा हो गया और उसे पैर वहीं चिपक गये। उसने पैर हटाने चाहे, पर हटे ही नहीं। इस पर सब पुतलियां खिलखिलाकर हंस पड़ीं। राजा भोज बहुत पछताया। उसने पुतलियों से पूछा, "मुझे बताओ, अब मैं क्या करुं?" उन्होंने कहा, "विक्रमादित्य का नाम लो। तब भला होगा।" राजा भोज ने जैसे ही विक्रमादित्य का नाम लिया कि उसे दीखने लगा और पैर भी उखड़ गये।

पुतली बोली, "हे राजन्! इसी से मैं कहती हूं कि तुम इस सिंहासन पर मत बैठो, नहीं तो मुसीबत में पड़ोगे।"

अगले दिन राजा उसे ओर गया तो मनमोहनी नाम की अट्ठाईसवीं पुतली ने उसे रोककर यह कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 28*
*एक बार विक्रमादित्य से किसी ने कहा कि पाताल में बलि नाम का बहुत बड़ा राजा है। इतना सुनकर राजा ने अपने वीरों को बुलाया और पाताल पहुंचा। राजा बलि को खबर भिजवाई तो उसने मिलने से इंकार कर दिया। इस पर राजा विक्रमादित्य ने दुखी होकर अपना सिर काट डाला। बलि को मालूम हुआ तो उसने अमृत छिड़कवाकर राजा को जिंदा कराया और कहलाया कि शिवरात्रि को आना। राजा ने कहा, "नहीं, मैं अभी दर्शन करुंगा।" बलि के आदमियों ने मना किया तो उसने फिर अपना सिर काट डाला। बलि ने फिर जिन्दा कराया और उसके प्रेम को देखकर प्रसन्न हो, उससे मिला। बोला, "हे राजन्! यह लाल-मूंगा लो और अपने देश जाओ। इस मूंगे से जो मांगोगे, वही मिलेगा।"

मूंगा लेकर राज विक्रमादित्य अपने नगर को लौटा। रास्ते में उसे एक स्त्री मिली। उसका आदमी मर गया था और वह बिलख-बिलखकर रो रही थी। राजा ने उसे चुप किया और गुण बताकर मूंगा उसे दे दिया।

पुतली बोली, "है राजन्! जो इतना दानी और प्रजा की भलाई करने वाला हो, वह सिंहासन पर बैठे।"

इस तरह अट्ठाईस दिन निकल गये। अगले दिन वैदेही नाम की उनत्तीसवीं पुतली ने रोककर अपनी गाथा सुनायी:*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 29*
*एक दिन राजा विक्रमादित्य ने सपना देखा कि एक सोने का महल है, जिसमें तरह-तरह के रत्न जड़े हैं, कई तरह के पकवान और सुगंधियां हैं, फुलवाड़ी खिली हुई है, दीवारों पर चित्र बने हैं, अंदर नाच और गाना हो रहा है और एक तपस्वी बैठा हुआ है। अगले दिन राजा ने अपने वीरों को बुलाया और अपना सपना बताकर कहा कि मुझे वहां ले चलो, जहां ये सब चीजें हों। वीरों ने राजा को वहीं पहुंचा दिया।

राजा को देखकर नाच-गान बंद हो गया। तपस्वी बड़ा गुस्सा हुआ। विक्रमादित्य ने कहा, "महाराज! आपके क्रोध की आग की कौन सह सकता है? मुझे क्षमा करें।" तपस्वी प्रसन्न हो गया और बोला, "जो जी में आये, सो मांगो।" राजा ने कहा, "योगिराज! मेरे पास किसी चीज की कमी नहीं है। यह महल मुझे दे दीजिये।" योगी वचन दे चुका था। उसने महल राजा को दे दिया।

महल दे तो दिया, पर वह स्वयं बड़ा दुखी होकर इधर-उधर भटकने लगा। अपना दुख उसने एक दूसरे योगी को बताया। उसने कहा, "राजा विक्रमादित्य बड़ा दानी है। तुम उसे पास जाओ और महल को मांग लो। वह दे देगा।"

तपस्वी ने ऐसा ही किया। राजा विक्रमादित्य ने मांगते ही महल उसे दे दिया। पुतली बोली, "राजन्! हो तुम इतने दानी तो सिंहासन पर बैठो?"

अगले दिन रुपवती नाम की तीसवीं पुतली की बारी थी। सो उसने राजा को रोककर यह कहानी सुनायी:*

----------


## Aeolian

सिंहासन बत्तीसी में बैताल पचीसी की कैसी गबड़ घुसेड़ा ....
फिर भी मुझे तो 
सिंहासन बत्तीसी की बत्तीसवीं कहानी का इंतज़ार है ...

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 30*
*एक दिन रात के समय राजा विक्रमादित्य घूमने के लिए निकला। आगे चलकर देखता क्या है कि चार चोर खड़े आपस में बातें कर रहे हैं। उन्होंने राजा से पूछा, 'तुम कौन हो?" राजा ने कहा, "जो तुम हो, वहीं मैं हूं।" तब चोरों ने मिलकर सलाह की कि राजा के यहां चोरी की जाय। एक ने कहा, "मैं ऐसा मुहूर्त देखना जानता हूं कि जायं तो खाली हाथ न लौटें।" दूसरे ने कहा, "मैं जानवरों की बोलियां समझता हूं।" तीसरा बोला, "मैं जहां चोरी को जाऊं, वहां मुझे कोई न देख सके, पर मैं सबको देख लूं।" चौथे ने कहा, "मेरे पास ऐसी चीज है कि कोई मुझे कितना ही मारे, मैं ने मरुं।" फिर उन्होंने राजा से पूछा तो उन्होंने कहा, "मैं यह बता सता हूं कि धन कहां गड़ा है।"

पांचों उसी वक्त राजा के महल में पहुंचे। राजा ने जहां धन गड़ा था, वह स्थान बता दिया। खोदा तो सचमुच बहुत-सा माल निकला। तभी एक गीदड़ बोला, जानवरों की बोली समझने वाले चोर ने कहा, "धन लेने में कुशल नहीं है।" पर वे न माने। फिर उन्होंने एक धोबी के यहां सेंध लगाई। राजा को अब क्या करना था। वह उनके साथ नहीं गया।

अगले दिन शोर मच गया कि राज के महल में चोरी हो गई। कोतवाल ने तलाश करके चोरों को पकड़कर राजा के सामने पेश किया। चोर देखते ही पहचान गये कि रात को उनके साथ पांचवां चोर और कोई नहीं, राज था। उन्होंने जब यह बात राजा से कही तो वह हंसने लगा। उसने कहा, "तुम लोग डरो मत। हम तुम्हारा कुछ भी नहीं बिगड़ने देंगे। पर तुम कसम लो कि आगे से चोरी नहीं करोगे।

जितना धन तुम्हें चाहिए, मुझसे ले लो।"

राजा ने मुंहमांगा धन देकर विदा किया।

पुतली बोली, "हे राज भोज! है तुममें इतनी उदारता?"

अगले दिन राजा ने जैसे ही सिंहासन की ओर पैर बढ़ाया कि कौशल्या नाम की इकत्तीसवीं पुतली ने उसे रोक दिया। बोली, "हे राजा! पीतल सोने की बराबरी नहीं कर सकता। शीशा हीरे के बराबर नहीं होता, नीम चंदन का मुकाबला नहीं कर सकता तुम भी विक्रमादित्य नहीं हो सकते। लो सुना:"*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 31*
*राजा विक्रमादित्य को जब मालूम हुआ कि उसका अंतकाल पास आ गया है तो उसने गंगाजी के किनारे एक महल बनवाया और उसमें रहने लगा। उसने चारों ओर खबर करा दी कि जिसको जितना धन चाहिए, मुझसे ले ले। भिखारी आये, ब्राह्मण आये। देवता भी रुप बदलकर आये। उन्होंने प्रसन्न होकर राजा से कहा, "हे राजन्! तीनों लोकों में तुम्हारी निशानी रहेगी। जैसे सतयुग में सत्यवादी हरिश्चंद्र, त्रेता में दानी बलि और द्वापर में धर्मात्मा युधिष्ठिर हुए, वैसे ही कलियुग में तुम हो। चारों युग में तुम जैसा राजा न हुआ है, न होगा।"

देवता चले गये। इतने में राजा देखता क्या है कि सामने से एक हिरन चला आ रहा है। राजा ने उसे मारने को तीर-कमान उठाई तो वह बोला, "मुझे मारो मत। मैं पिछले जन्म में ब्राह्मण था। मुझे यती ने शाप देकर हिरन बना दिया ओर कहा कि राजा विक्रमादित्य के दर्शन करके तू फिर आदमी बन जायगा।"

इतना कहते-कहते हिरन गायब हो गया और उसी जगह एक ब्राह्मण खड़ा हो गया। राजा ने उसे बहुत-सा धन देकर विदा किया।

पुतली बोली, "हे राजन्! अगर तुम अपना भला चाहते हो तो इस सिंहासन को ज्यों-का-त्यों गड़वा दो।" पर राजा का मन न माना।

अगले दिन वह फिर उधर बढ़ा तो आखिरी, बत्तीसवीं पुतली ने, जिसका नाम भासमती था, उसे रोक दिया। बोली, "हे राजन्! पहले मेरी बात सुनो।"*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी 32*
*राजा विक्रमादित्य का आखिरी समय आया तो वह विमान में बैठकर इंद्रलोक को चला गया। उसे जाने से तीनों लोकों में बड़ा शोक मनाया गया। राजा के साथ उसके दोनों वीर भी चले गये। धर्म की ध्वजा उखड गई। ब्राह्मण, भिखारी, दुखी होकर रोने लगे। रानियां राजा के साथ सती हो गई। दीवान ने राजकुमार जैतपाल को गद्दी पर बिठाया।

एक दिन की बात है कि नया राजा जब इस सिंहासन पर बैठा तो वह मूर्च्छित हो गया। उसी हालत में उसने देखा, राजा विक्रमादित्य उससे कह रहे हैं कि तू इस सिंहासन पर मत बैठ। जैतपाल की आंखें खुल गईं और वह नीचे उतर आया। उसने दीवान से सब हाल कहा। दीवान बोला, "रात को तुम ध्यान करके राजा से पूछो कि मैं क्या करुं। वह जैसा कहें, वैसा ही करो।"

जैतपाल ने ऐसा ही किया। राजा विक्रमादित्य ने उससे कहा, "तुम उज्जैन नगरी और धारा नगरी छोड़कर अंबावती नगरी में चले जाओं और राज्य करो। इस सिंहासन को वहीं गड़वा दो।"

सवेरा होते ही राजा जैतवाल ने सिंहासन वहीं गड़वा दिया और स्वयं अंबावती चला गया। उज्जैन और धारा नगरी उजड़ गई। अंबावती नगरी बस गई।

पुतली की यह बात सुनकर राजा भोज बड़ा पछताया और दीवान को बुलाकर आज्ञा दी कि इस सिंहासन को जहां से निकलवाया था, वहीं गड़वा दो। फिर अपना राजपाट दीवान को सौंपकर वह एक तीर्थ में चला गया और वहीं तपस्या करने लगा।*

----------


## mravay

*सिंहासन बत्तीसी समाप्त हुआ मगर किसी ने ये नहीं बोला की कयशा लगा चलो कोई बात नहीं !*

----------


## Aeolian

> *सिंहासन बत्तीसी समाप्त हुआ मगर किसी ने ये नहीं बोला की कयशा लगा चलो कोई बात नहीं !*


बढ़िया लगा ...
बहुतै बढ़िया ..
एक दम्म झक्कास ..(रविकिशन इस्टाइल में)

----------

